# HOW MUCH EXERCISE DO YOU DO?



## Wirrallass

Thought it would be a good idea to open a new thread as to how much exercise we each do on a daily/weekly basis. I for one have resumed exercising on my exercise bike twice a day to help me stay as fit as I can atm & also to maintain a good bgls. My old back prevents me from walking too far for any length of time but I'm hoping to resume swimming soon, used to swim 1mile x 4times per wk (No back pain when swimming) Didn't learn to swim till I was 63! My right knee doesn't currently condone exercise so i start off slowly on my exercise bike then build up, a replacement knee could be on the cards! I also do stretching & floor exercises.

Type2 since April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------



## grainger

I'm trying to do yoga everyday and then other forms of exercise 3x per week (run, pt, bounce, kettle bell workout etc)


----------



## Stitch147

Walk everyday. Monday to Friday aim for a minimum of 15000 steps. At the weekend I try and do more. If the weather is dry I try a do a walk of between 10 and 15 miles on Sundays.


----------



## grovesy

I am a walker too, also garden and do Pilates. Swimming depends on the stroke use to be back freindly.


----------



## ianbilly

Not enough!! I'm fairly active at work during the day and i wil walk to the shops instead of driving now. I've bought an exercise bike which i've started using on an evening and weekends. Its quite hard to motivate myself after a days work & then an evening meal to start on the bike though. As lighter nights approach i will go out for a walk more but i have dodgy knees so its a matter of balancing the exercise needed against the pain & swelling from my knees afterwards. I'd love to swim more but the local council are busy closing public baths at the minute, Thanks for that!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

500kcal at the gym most days, in the form of a 5km+ run, or else combination of treadmill walking uphill, running, bike, steps and cross-trainer. If I've got more time at the weekend and/or fancy a carby breakfast such as French bread and jam, I'll sometimes go for 1000kcal. My new year resolution is to do at least 26 park runs this year, ie. 1 in 2, so far managed 2 out of 3. 

Also, disco dancing, much more fun than the gym and you can do it for hours without getting bored and you use a lot of different muscles.


----------



## Kaylz

Currently don't do as much as I used to as still unsure with the whole what kind of exercise to reduce my insulin for but I do love walking could walk for miles and also used to love going out on long bike rides until once when me and the OH got lost and I had to phone my mum so we could get back - we ended up out in the country where she was brought up as a child thank god haha x


----------



## PhoebeC

Week days I walk to work so over 10,000 steps, plus we have a dog, I walk her ever other night so even more steps.

Sometimes I run with the dog.

Most weeks I do 2- 3 days, 15 minutes of some sort of cardio too.

I need to get back to running 3 times a week as that was really good, need this cold to do one!


----------



## HOBIE

Exercise is GOOD for anyone !  If you don't it will cause problems.


----------



## Pine Marten

Not enough - most weeks it's 2-3 times of various stuff. Although I'm retired I still find myself going to different meetings, I'm on rotas and duties (I'm a churchwarden, I run a semi-regular film club and I'm a volunteer theatre usher), and some weeks I find it hard to fit in exercise as well , but my BG is behaving itself at the moment, so I'm not complaining


----------



## Pine Marten

Ack! You've all shamed me into doing a quick one of Gay's Gaspers  ....better a quick one than none at all


----------



## Mark Parrott

I often think I don't do enough, but I do quite a bit at work.  And pushing wheelchairs is quite a workout.  Especially hospital ones, as the're wheels usually go in opposite directions!  Might get a tracker from Aldi.  They are like Fit Bits but a fraction of the price (£24.99).  The wife has one & it's great.


----------



## ianbilly

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Also, disco dancing, much more fun than the gym and you can do it for hours without getting bored and you use a lot of different muscles.



Groovy Baby!! Yeah!!


----------



## AndBreathe

I'm a fairly active person, by nature, and I have a few golden rules I follow, like parking at the far end of the supermarket carpark (fewer paint dings is an added bonus), walking all the isles, when when I don't need anything in them, and aside from overnight, I use the loo upstairs, if I'm downstairs (and vice versa).  So I'm active but also what I call sedentary active.

On Wednesday our local DUK group meeting had a speaker from the NIHR, talking about exercise, relating it to both diabetes and general health.  He was excellent, and made his talk interactive.  I don't mean we were doing star jumps or running on the spot, but making contributions and comment along the way.

Aside from "the more you can move around and exercise the better" generalisations, he shared a couple of absolute humdingers.  The shocker for me was that studies have shown folks significantly overestimate their activity levels, but again, studies show the average person is sedentary 80% of the day.  A day being a 24 hour cycle.

The second, and most amazing thing was they ran a small study (most likely a feasibilty to something bigger) into the impacts of just standing up.  This is the act of standing, not the act of loitering around.  Their study had participants into their lab for 2, 8-hour periods.  During the first, the participants were fed a couple of set meals, and their body data (pulse etc) monitored by FitBit stylee kit, plus regular bloods (via a canula fitted at the outset).  

The process was then repeated (participants, food intake, content, timing and measuring) exactly, except that participants were asked to stand up and stay standing for a 5 minute period, every 30 minutes.  The improvement in their blood glucose scores was positively significant.  He quoted a figure, but when I interrogated him (as I would,......... ahem), he did admit he'd have to revisit that detail.

So in effect, limiting the duration of our sitting to shorter periods of time is helpful, even if we can't do anything else.

There's about to be a feasibilty study run to look at the impact of exercise (no dietary interventions) on pre-diabetic individuals.  Those measurements will be done by FitBit gizmos and participants wearing Libre sensors.

There is some fascinating work being done on diabetes at the moment, and that's only a tiny, tiny granule of it.  The NIHR site details all the various studies and trials they are running, and they're always looking for trialists.


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Currently don't do as much as I used to as still unsure with the whole what kind of exercise to reduce my insulin for but I do love walking could walk for miles and also used to love going out on long bike rides until once when me and the OH got lost and I had to phone my mum so we could get back - we ended up out in the country where she was brought up as a child thank god haha x


Why don't you start slowly.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Why don't you start slowly.


I am im not too bad with walking sometimes but I walk much quicker now with having more energy so have to watch haha and as for the bike rides my OH works most of the time and my mates ain't into that kinda thing x


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> I am im not too bad with walking sometimes but I walk much quicker now with having more energy so have to watch haha and as for the bike rides my OH works most of the time and my mates ain't into that kinda thing x


Good.


----------



## Gazman

I normally walk anything between 5 to 8 miles at work.The job can also involve heavy lifting so sometimes the last thing I want to do is excercise.however I still try and do a minimum of 3 workouts on a cross trainer pushing myself quite hard.


----------



## Radders

I cycle to work and back Monday to Friday (4 miles each way) and go for a 20 minute walk at lunchtime. If I am forced by inclement weather to take the bus, I get off a couple of stops before the end of the journey, and with a mile-ish walk at lunchtime, walk about 4 miles in total. I also use a Slendertone belt and do about 300 arm exercise 5 times a week. I find that exercising shortly after eating reduces the spike in my blood sugar.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've bought the tracker from Aldi.  Did over 90 steps just putting up a pair of curtains!


----------



## Wirrallass

Love your sense of humour Mark! Don't tell us your other half didn't like the curtains once they were hung & you had to take them down! Take care


----------



## Grannylorraine

Not as much as I should.  But I have been ill this week.  My aim once I am well is 30 mins per day, walking and exercise dvd's.  When the weather gets slightly warmer I want to try running again by doing a couch 2 5k program.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Mark Parrott said:


> I've bought the tracker from Aldi.  Did over 90 steps just putting up a pair of curtains!


My fitbit is like that, did loads of steps making pastry one day.


----------



## Lindarose

My exercise is walking. Lots at work and with the dogs. It's the safest thing for me although I even manage to sustain injuries doing that somehow. But it fits in with my life and I enjoy it so it's the best thing for me. I've tried other things but the motivation never lasts and that is Do important.


----------



## AndBreathe

Mark Parrott said:


> I've bought the tracker from Aldi.  Did over 90 steps just putting up a pair of curtains!



How many do you do for a basket of ironing?  I could help with the contents, in the name of scientific research,......... obviously?


----------



## Mini-Vicki

I really need to get a Fitbit type thing. But not as expensive! Every day at work I do between 8-12 hours, and I think I sit down for an average of 10 minutes in a day. My doctor told me that it shouldn't be considered exercise, but not only I am on my poor feet that entire time, but my job involves a lot of heavy lifting, so it's quite a work out! 
I also swim 3-4 times a week, yoga on a Friday, spinning on a Saturday and pole fitness once a week. I need to practice my pole more than once a week, but I never have the time unfortunately!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Well, I've been paraplegic since I was 20, so exercise to burn calories is difficult without the large muscle groups in the legs. I've got two really old programmes, one is aerobic called wheelchair workout, and the other is anaerobic called stretch & strengthen using a giant elastic band. They are both from the mid-70's. I generally swim once a week, and I do seated Tai Chi most days for 3-4 years. I led a seated Tai Chi group in the local sheltered housing building until a few months ago, which was a strong motivation in my continuing the practise.  Not counting the swimming, it's about an hour and a half in the course of the day. But given the rest of the day I'm sitting around applying little bits of silk thread to finely woven cloth, it isn't really a lot.


----------



## Ditto

I think I'm doing well if I walk 2 miles a day. Will try and up this when the warmer weather comes. Somebody told me we should be walking at least 5 miles a day. An online friend gave me a Garmin, it's great knowing how far you've walked.


----------



## Austin Mini

We both walk at least six miles a day and at week ends we walk eight to ten miles a day. If its raining we walk with umberellas.

Edit   this walking keeps my BS readings where they should be.


----------



## AndBreathe

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Well, I've been paraplegic since I was 20, so exercise to burn calories is difficult without the large muscle groups in the legs. I've got two really old programmes, one is aerobic called wheelchair workout, and the other is anaerobic called stretch & strengthen using a giant elastic band. They are both from the mid-70's. I generally swim once a week, and I do seated Tai Chi most days for 3-4 years. I led a seated Tai Chi group in the local sheltered housing building until a few months ago, which was a strong motivation in my continuing the practise.  Not counting the swimming, it's about an hour and a half in the course of the day. But given the rest of the day I'm sitting around applying little bits of silk thread to finely woven cloth, it isn't really a lot.



At the meeting, we did discuss those less able to do much, if any exercise, and the speaker did just say that thins like the FABS concept was very good.  Standing up is just the biggest bang for a modest buck, but absolutely anything helps.

FABS:  http://www.moveitorloseit.co.uk/about-us/


----------



## KookyCat

I walk to and from work at speed which about 7k a day. I'd run if I was allowed but can't because of wonky joints so I do a sort of hybrid run/walk, I believe it's quite the sight .  Aside from that I do Pilates twice a week, dance classes 2-3 times (but I'm not allowed to do all of it, wonky joints again) and I'm known for my printer dashes.  At work I sit down a lot which irks me so I've started a trend for printer jogging, the printer is outside the office so when I'm waiting for it to calibrate, file its nails and generally come to life I jog on the spot. It's surprising what a few minute burst of cardio can achieve, gets the blood flowing


----------



## john pardo

I am trying to loose weight and once i have done that i will start to exercise, i have a friend who is a personal trainer and this was his advice.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

AndBreathe said:


> At the meeting, we did discuss those less able to do much, if any exercise, and the speaker did just say that thins like the FABS concept was very good.  Standing up is just the biggest bang for a modest buck, but absolutely anything helps.
> 
> FABS:  http://www.moveitorloseit.co.uk/about-us/



Thanks @AndBreathe 
There is one of those classes here, too. But it is in the same time slot that I was leading the Tai Chi group. So that reminds me... I may revisit that one once the weather breaks. Ours is run by the council.


----------



## sunny sanghera

I go for walks few times a week and even walk round the house fast as I can and run on the spot sometimes on wooden floor in living room which helps


----------



## Wirrallass

30.01.17
I didn't fancy going out in inclement weather today so I pedalled away for just 20mins on my exercise bike this morning & ditto this evening.

T2 since April 2016
Diet only


----------



## Wirrallass

04.02.2017
My exercise regime is pathetic compared to all of you athletic peeps out there running & walking for miles. But you have inspired me, -  & so I've made a promise to myself to go for brisk walks (however short) as often as my knees hips & back will allow. That's just for starter's for now - but in the meantime I'll continue to exercise on me old exercise bike to my hearts content and jog on the spot when I'm washing dishes or anything else that keeps me occupied at the said sink, works better if one needs a pee! (I must be the only person living who doesn't own a dishwasher!) Daily stretching exercises, hanging out the washing as & when weather permits (again - no tumble dryer! Living in the ice age methinks is not much fun but it can't be helped!!) general housework, washing & polishing my car instead of driving to the CarWash, gardening & wearing out the supermarkets floors & car parks tarmacadam etc etc etc., all contribute to preventing me from becoming a couch potato & high bgls. Tomorrow is Sunday tho, its supposed to be a day of rest but I need to keep my blood circulation flowing & BGLs lower........
Today I have been up & down step ladders dusting & cleaning picture rails in prep to decorate + exercise bike 2x20mins sessions with 30secs bursts. Take care all

Wirralass
Type2 since April 2016


----------



## grovesy

Well I managed to get out and do 3 hour half sessions of gardening today, I found it uplifting.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Well I managed to get out and do 3 hour half sessions of gardening today, I found it uplifting.


@grovesy. Good for you G. I couldn't do that here even if I wanted to, the weather in this neck of the woods is just awful, relentless gales & rain. Most of my shed roof has blown off & the lawn such as it is, is like a mire! Ah well, roll on Spring and.....tulips daffodils bluebells crocus + more to lift one's spirits. Take care


----------



## Chris Hobson

I do a lot of exercise since being diagnosed. I was originally thought to be type 1 but have been re-diagnosed as probably type 2. My insulin doses gradually reduced down to zero over a period of about nine months. I was then put on Lynagliptin for a while before eventually dispensing with medication altogether. I believe that my exercise level has contributed much to my success in getting off the injections and pills.

You can find my posts on the subject of exercise on the sporty forum:
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/tiny-steps.63909/
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/in-praise-of-triathlon.60851/
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/how-unusual-am-i.60250/
I have previously been moaned at for referring to other posts without providing links so I'm trying to make amends.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm still pedalling away on my exercise bike 2-3 times a day but seriously - Ive made a promise to myself to walk more often & further than I currently do  - and also to resume swimming ,x
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

I need to start excersing I use to do loads but as you get older it gets harder I tend to go for walks though and keep busy by moving keeping on my feet


----------



## Wirrallass

sunny sanghera said:


> I need to start excersing I use to do loads but as you get older it gets harder I tend to go for walks though and keep busy by moving keeping on my feet


Wait till you get to my age!  Exercise becomes harder if you don't exercise regularly - well for me that is - but once I regain my strength again following my op then I intend to do what I can.
Nice to see you back here again sunny sanghera  take care now
WL


----------



## sunny sanghera

wirralass said:


> Wait till you get to my age!  Exercise becomes harder if you don't exercise regularly - well for me that is - but once I regain my strength again following my op then I intend to do what I can.
> Nice to see you back here again sunny sang herald,  take care now
> WL


Yes am dreading getting any older and excercise almost acts as a cure with this condition but when that option goes it becomes more harder long as you can walk tho that's enough to keep things steady and ticking over thanks it's nice to be back


----------



## Northerner

sunny sanghera said:


> I need to start excersing I use to do loads but as you get older it gets harder I tend to go for walks though and keep busy by moving keeping on my feet


I'm 58 and running a half marathon on Sunday!  Set yourself a goal and go for it


----------



## Bubbsie

sunny sanghera said:


> Yes am dreading getting any older and excercise almost acts as a cure with this condition but when that option goes it becomes more harder long as you can walk tho that's enough to keep things steady and ticking over thanks it's nice to be back


I walk regularly Sunny...well...more like dragging a very reluctant Bull dog around the local park...but...it does add up...use my steps counter...surprised to discover I cover as much as 2-3 miles a day...not as impressive as Northerners half marathon...although feels like I've completed one when I get home...no idea how he does it...running is not for me...far too many moving parts nowadays...for those who can...walking is often under rated...as you say...great for lowering our BG's...certainly giving me better control with my diabetes.


----------



## sunny sanghera

Bubbsie said:


> I walk regularly Sunny...well...more like dragging a very reluctant Bull dog around the local park...but...it does add up...use my steps counter...surprised to discover I cover as much as 2-3 miles a day...not as impressive as Northerners half marathon...although feels like I've completed one when I get home...no idea how he does it...running is not for me...far too many moving parts nowadays...for those who can...walking is often under rated...as you say...great for lowering our BG's...certainly giving me better control with my diabetes.


That gives me an idea if I had a dog I would have an excuse to walk more lol if I walk to much though my levels drop so I just do enough but not to much if I run my levels would drop even quicker


----------



## coffeesnob

I swim twice  week doing a minimum of 25 length so that is 1000 yards - the only other exercise i get is pushing my wheelchair


----------



## Bubbsie

coffeesnob said:


> I swim twice  week doing a minimum of 25 length so that is 1000 yards - the only other exercise i get is pushing my wheelchair


I used to swim every day before work...loved it coffeesnob...miss it...did a minimum of 25 lengths...maximum of 64 which in our pool was a mile and a bit...of course that was when I was younger...clearly fitter...didn't mind my hair getting messed up...would dare to wear a figure fitting swimming cossie...and didn't have fudging diabetes.


----------



## Ditto

How many miles should I walk today? What is do-able? I shall try for four but I'll be glad if I manage two!


----------



## RobK

I'm walking between 3 & 5k a day at the minute a lot of that on the hills so the going up bits can be a bit painfull at times as still getting over an achillies problem., Just waiting for the sea to become warmer then will be swimming twice a day and also just putting new tyres on the bicycle so have another option.


----------



## Ditto

I don't understand Ks, what's that in miles?


----------



## RobK

Ditto said:


> I don't understand Ks, what's that in miles?



5k is just over 3 miles.


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> How many miles should I walk today? What is do-able? I shall try for four but I'll be glad if I manage two!



Two miles is a great effort Ditto. Do what you can manage not what you think you're expected to do


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Two miles is a great effort Ditto. Do what you can manage not what you think you're expected to do


I agree Amigo  - but Ditto was walking 2miles a day (correct me if I'm wrong Ditto) when she visited her brother when he was ill  - so you know you can do it Ditto  - it's just a case of motivating yourself  - good luck  x


----------



## Chris Hobson

When Sunny said "I need to start excersing I use to do loads but as you get older it gets harder..." I assumed that he must be about 78 rather than 31. Come on Sunny, compared to an old git like me you're almost a child. I was diagnosed at 54 and was pretty out of shape at the time. I'm now 58 and will be attempting my first ironman in July. If that doesn't convince you, here is a link to the Wiki entry for the Iron Nun:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madonna_Buder


----------



## sunny sanghera

Chris Hobson said:


> When Sunny said "I need to start excersing I use to do loads but as you get older it gets harder..." I assumed that he must be about 78 rather than 31. Come on Sunny, compared to an old git like me you're almost a child. I was diagnosed at 54 and was pretty out of shape at the time. I'm now 58 and will be attempting my first ironman in July. If that doesn't convince you, here is a link to the Wiki entry for the Iron Nun:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madonna_Buder


Yes longer you have the condition though harder it gets I have had it 13 years and in that time mostly low levels although am slowly fixing that now over time the low levels can drain your body energy so harder to do lots of excersise plus I don't have any hypo awareness so am hesitant to do much but sometimes I do excersise a lot


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> How many miles should I walk today? What is do-able? I shall try for four but I'll be glad if I manage two!


I have no idea whether there's any truth in this, but one recommendation is 10,000 steps, which for me is about 4.5 miles. That includes all steps though, even around the house. My husband's phone has an app that has set him a target of 6,000 steps at a "healthy pace" which equates to roughly 3 miles of brisk walking. Anything is better than nothing, and what you do in between exercising is just as important, e.g. Moving around rather than remaining motionless for long periods.


----------



## sunny sanghera

Radders said:


> I have no idea whether there's any truth in this, but one recommendation is 10,000 steps, which for me is about 4.5 miles. That includes all steps though, even around the house. My husband's phone has an app that has set him a target of 6,000 steps at a "healthy pace" which equates to roughly 3 miles of brisk walking. Anything is better than nothing, and what you do in between exercising is just as important, e.g. Moving around rather than remaining motionless for long periods.


I tend to walk a lot around the house especially after I have eaten to keep my levels steady and during the day I play football in the garage well I do keep ups which I enjoy doing that helps with keeping cholesterol steady and levels at same time


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> I agree Amigo  - but Ditto was walking 2miles a day (correct me if I'm wrong Ditto) when she visited her brother when he was ill  - so you know you can do it Ditto  - it's just a case of motivating yourself  - good luck  x



Yes I know wirralass. I was applauding her 2 mile effort because in Ditto's earlier post she said she thought she should manage 4 miles but wasn't sure she could. Two miles is a great effort


----------



## Ditto

I did 2 miles or more today plus helped my brother with mowing his grass. Now I've got a raging headache, probably high blood pressure and my BG went up but then came down again so that's okay...I hope.  That's me for the day!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I did 2 miles or more today plus helped my brother with mowing his grass. Now I've got a raging headache, probably high blood pressure and my BG went up but then came down again so that's okay...I hope.  That's me for the day!


Well Ditto, you did 2miles more than me  - well done u  x
WL


----------



## Ditto

Hee! The 2 miles was just a nice amble in the sunshine, it was the mowing that was a killer!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Hee! The 2 miles was just a nice amble in the sunshine, it was the mowing that was a killer!


It don't matter as some say round ere! You walked how many steps? Now the mowing  - that's good for reducing the waistline tummy & strengthens the arms  - as well as give you back ache if you're not used to mowing!  Sorry! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well today I have been pedalling away on my exercise bike  - once this morning and again this afternoon. Off out later for a walk, yikes!
WL


----------



## Ditto

I've been weeding, can hardly move now. Agh. Dunno if it counts as exercise though, I'm only wielding my handfork arm!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I've been weeding, can hardly move now. Agh. Dunno if it counts as exercise though, I'm only wielding my handfork arm!


.......and strengthening one's arm muscle! Hehe!  Better than doing nothing Ditto! 
WL


----------



## Ditto

Mind you I was having to struggle up and down from the kneeler to the green wheelie bin, that's why I hurts all over. I must have used some muscles then.


----------



## Wirrallass

Where is everyone? The forum isn't as busy as it usually is


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ditto - I think this might do the trick for you - garden kneeling pads with support handles.
Google.....garden kneeling pads with support - Amazon sell  - some %  discounts - between £9.99 - £15. x
WL


----------



## Ditto

That's what I've got. I've got all kinds of different ones.  I'd never get to the ground without one!  And I'd certainly never get back up again. 

I will be exercising today around the shops. You can walk a mile just doing that, I need to get moving!


----------



## Dave W

Got myself an e-bike as a birthday pressie and it's great! I am fairly active as I've a largish garden that takes quite a bit of my time. I used to do a lot of pretty strenous walking in the hills but perpiheral arterial disease has put paid to that as I can only manage 2 or 3 hundred metres without pain. The bike is allowing me to get out and about, as cycling doesn't cause me pain quite the same as walking. I've only had the bike for a few days but it's facilitating access to a vast tract of local countryside that I've not been able to access for the past 2 or 3 years and is a lot more fun than my exercise bike. I did 10 miles yesterday and that was just my second run.
Now if it will just stop raining ....


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> Got myself an e-bike as a birthday pressie and it's great! I am fairly active as I've a largish garden that takes quite a bit of my time. I used to do a lot of pretty strenous walking in the hills but perpiheral arterial disease has put paid to that as I can only manage 2 or 3 hundred metres without pain. The bike is allowing me to get out and about, as cycling doesn't cause me pain quite the same as walking. I've only had the bike for a few days but it's facilitating access to a vast tract of local countryside that I've not been able to access for the past 2 or 3 years and is a lot more fun than my exercise bike. I did 10 miles yesterday and that was just my second run.
> Now if it will just stop raining ....


This is good news Dave, well done you. @Anthony Stirrat and @Copepod recommended an e-bike to me in Anthony's post: *And so it begins*. I haven't as yet bought one, they are expensive but seriously pondering on buying a second hand tricycle or alternatively have stablisers fitted to my bike!  Either of those would give bystanders something to smile or laugh about!! Like yourself I find walking causes me pain & cycling seems the next best option. Good luck on your cycling travels Dave x
WL


----------



## Dave W

wirralass said:


> This is good news Dave, well done you. @Anthony Stirrat and @Copepod recommended an e-bike to me in Anthony's post: *And so it begins*. I haven't as yet bought one, they are expensive but seriously pondering on buying a second hand tricycle or alternatively have stablisers fitted to my bike!  Either of those would give bystanders something to smile or laugh about!! Like yourself I find walking causes me pain & cycling seems the next best option. Good luck on your cycling travels Dave x
> WL


Go for it WL, it will open up new horizons and be good for your health too. Yes they are expensive but the cost/benefit equation works out in favour of benefit. Tricycles are good on roads and present a higher visibilty profile to car drivers, but a bike is a bit more versatile. I'm fortunate here as I can do a lot of off road cycling and the main roads (mainly B roads) are not very busy.


----------



## Copepod

If you have balance problems, then nothing beats a tricycle. Good for shopping, too, as most have a large basket between the two back wheels. A friend of mine who has multiple sclerosis has a tricycle at her home in Canada and extends her engine free range, as her walking is a bit slow and wobbly - slower than her dog certainly!

My 5 miles downhill cycling to work went well, but I got a puncture 1
5 miles into return journey, so had to push bike home. Cycle superhighway seems to collect more broken glass than road and clear glass is always hard to spot, plus green glass doesn't show up well on green tarmac. I brought home 2 whole glass bottles for recycling, so they will never cause punctures.


----------



## New-journey

I love to walk, up to 8 miles now but also want something I can do in my home. I have a small sitting room so would be great if whatever I have can be folded away! Any suggestions for a exercise machine? I do yoga and pilates every day, dance as well  but need more.


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to open a new thread as to how much exercise we each do on a daily/weekly basis. I for one have resumed exercising on my exercise bike twice a day to help me stay as fit as I can atm & also to maintain a good blood circulation. My old back prevents me from walking too far for any length of time but I'm hoping to resume swimming soon, used to swim 1mile x 4times per wk (No back pain when swimming) Didn't learn to swim till I was 63! My right knee doesn't currently condone exercise so i start off slowly on my exercise bike then build up, a replacement knee could be on the cards! I also do stretching & floor exercises.
> 
> Type2 since April 2016
> Diet & exercise only


That's so inspiring about the swimming! Did you get back to it? What stroke did you do which didn't hurt your back?


----------



## grovesy

New-journey said:


> I love to walk, up to 8 miles now but also want something I can do in my home. I have a small sitting room so would be great if whatever I have can be folded away! Any suggestions for a exercise machine? I do yoga and pilates every day, dance as well  but need more.


I find most exercise machines are like kitchen gadgets they are dust collectors.


----------



## Copepod

New-journey said:


> I love to walk, up to 8 miles now but also want something I can do in my home. I have a small sitting room so would be great if whatever I have can be folded away! Any suggestions for a exercise machine? I do yoga and pilates every day, dance as well  but need more.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-journey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to walk, up to 8 miles now but also want something I can do in my home. I have a small sitting room so would be great if whatever I have can be folded away! Any suggestions for a exercise machine? I do yoga and pilates every day, dance as well  but need more.
> 
> 
> 
> If you already own a bike, then training machine where you remove front wheel and fix into machine, with back wheels on rollers, would work. Or a simple indoor exercise bike or if more ambitious, a Nordic skiing machine, which needs more space to use, as feet slide forwards and back and hands pump forward and back too.
Click to expand...

Poor posting technique by me, but please expand for my suggestions to @New-journey.


----------



## RobK

I used a pedomemter last week when I was away working, Involves a lot of walking and I was averaging 45000 steps a day! Hence why I'm now chilling out this week and not going for 15k daily cycle rides


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> I used a pedomemter last week when I was away working, Involves a lot of walking and I was averaging 45000 steps a day! Hence why I'm now chilling out this week and not going for 15k daily cycle rides


Good to see you back on here Rob - that was good thinking on your part - 45K steps per day! WOW that's amazing! Yes you deserve to chill & relax til your next meet. Good luck on the 8th, take care x
WL


----------



## RobK

Thanks WL, The next work trip is nowhere near as bad thank god just 4 days driving there and back but a little holiday for a week as well as work


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Thanks WL, The next work trip is nowhere near as bad thank god just 4 days driving there and back but a little holiday for a week as well as work


Well it can't be all work & no play Rob so enjoyx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> That's so inspiring about the swimming! Did you get back to it? What stroke did you do which didn't hurt your back?


@New-journey. Hi sorry only getting back to you now and thank you. I would swim 2 lengths of breaststroke then 2 lengths of crawl  - increasing to 4 lengths of each over a period of time. Neither stroke hurt my back. Swimming is the best form of exercise for me that doesn't cause me back pain. 64 lengths of the pool = 1 mile. Swim for 30mins & burn off 300cals etc. After having surgery on my right shoulder, my physio advised me to *walk swim* for 6-8wks until my shoulder was stronger. I've been saying this for a while but I really must make the effort to resume my swimming as I know I will have a better feeling of well being too if I do as well as contributing to lower bgls.

If you Google 'folding exercise bikes' or 'mini exercise bikes' you will find plenty of sites to choose from - and a good range of prices to choose from. I bought my exercise bike from a charity shop for £15  it doesn't fold away tho!  and I keep it in the hall. I'm trying to build up leg strength so I can go a-walking!
Good luck with whatever you choose to do NJ x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly

I space is a problem and you like walking try Leslie sansone DVDs as it's all walking in them to and you dont need a lot of space she does 1-5 miles with extras in between. I find them good when it's tipping it down and i can't get out


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> @New-journey. Hi sorry only getting back to you now and thank you. I would swim 2 lengths of breaststroke then 2 lengths of crawl  - increasing to 4 lengths of each over a period of time. Neither stroke hurt my back. Swimming is the best form of exercise for me that doesn't cause me back pain. 64 lengths of the pool = 1 mile. Swim for 30mins & burn off 300cals etc. After having surgery on my right shoulder, my physio advised me to *walk swim* for 6-8wks until my shoulder was stronger. I've been saying this for a while but I really must make the effort to resume my swimming as I know I will have a better feeling of well being too if I do as well as contributing to lower bgls.
> 
> If you Google 'folding exercise bikes' or 'mini exercise bikes' you will find plenty of sites to choose from - and a good range of prices to choose from. I bought my exercise bike from a charity shop for £15  it doesn't fold away tho!  and I keep it in the hall. I'm trying to build up leg strength so I can go a-walking!
> Good luck with whatever you choose to to NJ x
> WL


Thank for this, will google mini exercise bikes, great idea and also keep a eye in Charity shops. 
Your swimming sounds amazing, I hope you can get back into it. I am determined to swim again as well


----------



## New-journey

Dollypolly said:


> I space is a problem and you like walking try Leslie sansone DVDs as it's all walking in them to and you dont need a lot of space she does 1-5 miles with extras in between. I find them good when it's tipping it down and i can't get out


I have never heard of Leslie Sansone but just looked her up and will get a DVD. Looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lydia1960

Yeah. Great suggestion about mini exercise bikes. Space is a problem where I live. Costs, too. And I have difficulties with balance these days, so ordinary exercise bikes are too high for me. Plus I would need to hire a handyman to assemble it. So this is a good compromise. At a fraction of the cost. And the one I have just ordered from off Amazon has a resistance level to it which will prove useful in getting the right tension for my legs' strength.


----------



## Wirrallass

I've just ordered Leslie Sansone Walk DVD & also her Belly Blast DVD from Amazon. TOTAL £20.36. Free delivery Sunday. Can't wait to start walking at home Thanks for sharing @Dollypolly x
WL


----------



## HannahJae

I do exercise once or twice a week like running/walking for 30 minutes. I wish to do that daily but Im loaded with office work but i still do my household chores i think thats the only way i sweat during the weekdays. lol!
I also treat myself with doxyva, its a non invasive co2 vapor. increased microcirculation with CO2 is widely known to increase the perfusion of oxygen based on the Bohr effect. anyone here who have tried the device? Anyway Any diet tips? I am prediabetic and I think im still in a denial stage because I still eat whatI crave less the sweets but sometimes my brain would tell me its okay lol!


----------



## Steff

Is walking to the fridge and back classed as exercise it Is in another room after all lol


----------



## HannahJae

I


Steff said:


> Is walking to the fridge and back classed as exercise it Is in another room after all lol


 depends how far and how many minutes itll take you there plus if you are sweating lol!


----------



## Steff

HannahJae said:


> I
> 
> depends how far and how many minutes itll take you there plus if you are sweating lol!


See I said that to my OH this last few days I've sweated out a few pounds lol


----------



## Ipsi

Currently I weight train three times a week for a total of five hours over the week, with a minimum seven miles (I don't know the number of steps that is) walk at the weekend.  I know I could do more, but it's so hot right now!  Will definitely up the anti when it cools down.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I have never heard of Leslie Sansone but just looked her up and will get a DVD. Looks great, thanks for sharing.


Did you order the DVD NJ? I did  - I watched it first to see what I've let myself in for & it could be gruelling (for me) but looking forward to walking the 3 miles in my lounge! At the same time I also ordered Samone's Belly Blaster DVD but haven't even looked at this yet!


HannahJae said:


> I do exercise once or twice a week like running/walking for 30 minutes. I wish to do that daily but Im loaded with office work but i still do my household chores i think thats the only way i sweat during the weekdays. lol!
> I also treat myself with doxyva, its a non invasive co2 vapor. increased microcirculation with CO2 is widely known to increase the perfusion of oxygen based on the Bohr effect. anyone here who have tried the device? Anyway Any diet tips? I am prediabetic and I think im still in a denial stage because I still eat whatI crave less the sweets but sometimes my brain would tell me its okay lol!


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Did you order the DVD NJ? I did  - I watched it first to see what I've let myself in for & it could be gruelling (for me) but looking forward to walking the 3 miles in my lounge! At the same time I also ordered Samone's Belly Blaster DVD but haven't even looked at this yet!


What is Belly Blaster and is it difficult to do? I have yet to order it but good reminder, did five mile walk yesterday followed by evening of lows! Now the evenings will get shorter time to sort out indoor exercise.


----------



## Wirrallass

HannahJae said:


> I do exercise once or twice a week like running/walking for 30 minutes. I wish to do that daily but Im loaded with office work but i still do my household chores i think thats the only way i sweat during the weekdays. lol!
> I also treat myself with doxyva, its a non invasive co2 vapor. increased microcirculation with CO2 is widely known to increase the perfusion of oxygen based on the Bohr effect. anyone here who have tried the device? Anyway Any diet tips? I am prediabetic and I think im still in a denial stage because I still eat whatI crave less the sweets but sometimes my brain would tell me its okay lol!


Hi Hannah. There's a Thread on here called *What did you eat yesterday?* Pop along there to see what we folk eat to give you an idea. We do try to avoid carbs ie pasta rice & vegetables grown beneath the ground. A lot of us abide by the LCHF diet (Low carb high fat)

I was in denial for several months until I joined this forum so I know where you're coming from  - it came as a shock to you as well no doubt but you'll learn a lot on here, we're all eager to pass on any advice & tips as well as lend our support. Doing your housework alone is a good form of exercise and walking will definitely help keep lower your blood glucose levels (bgls) take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> What is Belly Blaster and is it difficult to do? I have yet to order it but good reminder, did five mile walk yesterday followed by evening of lows! Now the evenings will get shorter time to sort out indoor exercise.


Sorry Jo, it's called the Belly Blasting Walk - there's 2 workouts on this DVD - 2 fast miles with belly flattening moves  - plus targeted waist Slimming session. The Walk Away The Pounds is a super fat burning DVD. I would suggest you do some warm up exercises before attempting either of these DVD's  - well so my grandson warned me! Good luck! x


----------



## Chris Hobson

Yesterday I went open water swimming and did about 1500 metres. Today eighty mile bike ride. Tomorrow will be a pool based swim before work, 1.5-2K depending on how energetic I'm feeling. Before setting off on the bike ride I had a big bowl of porridge with honey, a cup of coffee and a whisky tumbler of fruit juice. During the ride I downed one and a half litres of energy drink* and six cereal bars. BG level after ride was 6.4 or 7 depending which meter you believe** so I appear to be metabolising my carbs fairly well.

*I make up High Five energy drinks at half strength with half a zero tab.
**When my Freestyle tester was changed for a Nexus one I suspected that the Nexus one was reading higher. I bought some more test strips for the Freestyle one and started using them side by side and comparing them. I found that they are usually in agreement to within a few tenths and it varies which of the two reads highest. I did find that the Nexus sometimes gives a false reading that is much higher than the freestyle and then is roughly in agreement when I test again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Trial & error with the meters eh but your readings are good.
You really are doing so well leading up to the next biggy - you're very organised with your drinks etc. Much admiration for you Chris  - keep going as you are  - behind you all the way x
WL


----------



## Ipsi

I have to say that everyone who puts in the effort to get a good bit of exercise done should congratulate themselves (but not with cake!).  I know some have trouble with exercise due to other conditions but exercise really is key to good health, so if you can, do! 

I have found, might be different for others, that my bg levels go down and stay down better for a seven mile walk than for an hours heavy weight training.  I don't agree that weights are not a cardio workout - anyone who does them will tell you that you will puff and and raise your pulse significantly - but light, completely continuous exercise, like walking, really seems to be more beneficial overall.


----------



## HOBIE

I don't like to sit still long


----------



## Chris Hobson

I started doing a weights routine after learning that muscle to fat ratio is important for diabetics. I have to admit that there is a certain amount of vanity involved as well. I find that the routine doesn't really get me out of breath that much, I do get a bit of a sweat on though. I use running cycling and swimming to get myself out of breath and to get my heart rate up. I generally do the weights routine every third day but have cut it out over the past six weeks or so because I've had to concentrate on my triathlon training so much.


----------



## Martin Canty

Yoga is my go-to...... Walking the dogs, thought I do it most days, has been cut back in distance as my eldest tires easily....


----------



## HOBIE

You do feel better after being out


----------



## DiabeticT1DWAnimallover

Depends what I'm doing on a day but as I have a fit bit.  I have managed to do 10,000 steps back at college.  I manage to do like 17,000 steps if I'm playing football, or basketball in a park with my friend. It's weekends when I've not managed to do many.


----------



## Wirrallass

DiabeticT1DWAnimallover said:


> Depends what I'm doing on a day but as I have a fit bit.  I have managed to do 10,000 steps back at college.  I manage to do like 17,000 steps if I'm playing football, or basketball in a park with my friend. It's weekends when I've not managed to do many.


Hello young lady - as your profile name is Erm rather long - do you mind if I call you DW? I've recently started using a fitbit and it's great. Considering my exercise was limited - exercise bike only - this little piece of technology is my motivator - I'm managing to achieve 5K steps daily to begin with - and that's without leaving my home!!! Tho by the time I walked back from the supermarket last evening, my fitbit told me I was an over achiever - drum roll please 

Well done & keep up the good work with the assistance of your fitbit. One of our posters recently achieved 45K steps during a working day event - so maybe this example will encourage both of us to *step up* our targets. Take care.
WL


----------



## Maz2

I don't do as much as people on here.  I do Zumba twice a week in the morning as I am retired now.  Pilates once a week.  I do my best to have a little walk after breakfast, lunch and evening meal.  At weekends sometimes we walk a bit more.   If I watch something pre recorded on the TV I have started putting the remote across the other side of the room so that I have to get up to fetch it at advert time to fast forward.  I have a bit of exercise with my housework, shopping etc.   I walked up to our town on Friday which was about 35 minutes.  I have a Fitbit and do my best to do more than 6,000 steps a day, many more when on holiday. 

Unfortunately, I don't have enough room for an exercise bike unless I can find a small one.

I will walk the 15 mins to our metro tram stop as much as possible and, if it is possible to walk somewhere in that it is not miles away, I will.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks - yesterday (Wed) I was in a positive frame of mind and encouraged by my new fitbit I managed 7221 steps (it won't let me sit for too long & buzzes me to 'take a stroll')

With my 60's music to step to I walked & danced 3.09 miles and burned off 1729 calories in 48mins without leaving my home! This is a huge achievement for me and my fitbit app messaged me to say I am an over achiever and that I was 2221 steps over my daily goal of 5K steps then went on to say that I've earned myself a Marathon Badge! Yeah! Then i received a notification  that said 'Way to go! Your 48min walk was recognised by SmartTrack" All very encouraging.

What I achieved yesterday was amazing for me considering the only exercise I could do prior to having a fitbit was to pedal away on my exercise bike for 20 - 30mins if that and the occasional 10mins walk to the Supermarket. You see its me old back hips & knees that hold me back sometimes Today (Thurs) I only walked 1585 steps - but hope to improve on this tomorrow (Fri)
Thanks for *listening* folks whilst I blew my own trumpet


----------



## Wirrallass

Maz2 said:


> I don't do as much as people on here.  I do Zumba twice a week in the morning as I am retired now.  Pilates once a week.  I do my best to have a little walk after breakfast, lunch and evening meal.  At weekends sometimes we walk a bit more.   If I watch something pre recorded on the TV I have started putting the remote across the other side of the room so that I have to get up to fetch it at advert time to fast forward.  I have a bit of exercise with my housework, shopping etc.   I walked up to our town on Friday which was about 35 minutes.  I have a Fitbit and do my best to do more than 6,000 steps a day, many more when on holiday.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough room for an exercise bike unless I can find a small one.
> 
> I will walk the 15 mins to our metro tram stop as much as possible and, if it is possible to walk somewhere in that it is not miles away, I will.


@Maz2 - it doesn't matter how much or how little you exercise - we each do what we are able to - and from what you say I would hardly call you a couch potato - your Pilates Zumba and walks after meals will help towards keeping yourself active - and also contribute to keeping your bgls in range, well done x


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Hi folks - yesterday (Wed) I was in a positive frame of mind and encouraged by my new fitbit I managed 7221 steps (it won't let me sit for too long & buzzes me to 'take a stroll')
> 
> With my 60's music to step to I walked & danced 3.09 miles and burned off 1729 calories in 48mins without leaving my home! This is a huge achievement for me and my fitbit app messaged me to say I am an over achiever and that I was 2221 steps over my daily goal of 5K steps then went on to say that I've earned myself a Marathon Badge! Yeah! Then i received a notification  that said 'Way to go! Your 48min walk was recognised by SmartTrack" All very encouraging.
> 
> What I achieved yesterday was amazing for me considering the only exercise I could do prior to having a fitbit was to pedal away on my exercise bike for 20 - 30mins if that and the occasional 10mins walk to the Supermarket. You see its me old back hips & knees that hold me back sometimes Today (Thurs) I only walked 1585 steps - but hope to improve on this tomorrow (Fri)
> Thanks for *listening* folks whilst I blew my own trumpet


Wow, you are incredible! Wel done and so inspiring to read,your Fitbit is that encouraging. Good luck with today and maybe another badge.


----------



## New-journey

I was happy with a seven mile walk on Sunday and have booked five consecutive Pilates classes the week after next. Slight moan that I have back pain from yesterday and so did less but will soon bounce back. Next week I am living in a tent and sure I Will be very active, camping near a river so will swim. I have a interesting stroke now as second frozen shoulder makes it hard but I do move.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Wow, you are incredible! Wel done and so inspiring to read,your Fitbit is that encouraging. Good luck with today and maybe another badge.


Thank you NJ  Incredible? Oooo you give me too much credit but it was fun - I didnt know how many steps I'd walked until I checked the FB App after I collapsed!  Collapsed with surprise - and joy at my first 'long distance' walk!!! My FB is a real motivator  x


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> You do feel better after being out


Yes I agree HOBIE - it also summons up an appetite I find


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I was happy with a seven mile walk on Sunday and have booked five consecutive Pilates classes the week after next. Slight moan that I have back pain from yesterday and so did less but will soon bounce back. Next week I am living in a tent and sure I Will be very active, camping near a river so will swim. I have a interesting stroke now as second frozen shoulder makes it hard but I do move.


You did very well walking 7 miles NJ but sorry to read your back subsequently suffered from it - camping is not my scene but I do hope you have an enjoyable week and that the weather is kind to you. To give your back & shoulders a rest when swimming in the river (lucky you) have you not tried floating on your back and kicking your feet to propel you through the water - and at the same time move your hands slowly in a figure 8 (mindful of your shoulders here). If this causes your shoulders distress then pleeeze don't try it. Have a great week x


----------



## Wirrallass

Maz2 said:


> I don't do as much as people on here.  I do Zumba twice a week in the morning as I am retired now.  Pilates once a week.  I do my best to have a little walk after breakfast, lunch and evening meal.  At weekends sometimes we walk a bit more.   If I watch something pre recorded on the TV I have started putting the remote across the other side of the room so that I have to get up to fetch it at advert time to fast forward.  I have a bit of exercise with my housework, shopping etc.   I walked up to our town on Friday which was about 35 minutes.  I have a Fitbit and do my best to do more than 6,000 steps a day, many more when on holiday.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough room for an exercise bike unless I can find a small one.
> 
> I will walk the 15 mins to our metro tram stop as much as possible and, if it is possible to walk somewhere in that it is not miles away, I will.


I googled Zumba and learned it is a dance fitness program created by Columbian dancer & choreographer Albert "Beto" Perez during the 1990's. An interesting form of exercise - & fun I imagine .


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> I was happy with a seven mile walk on Sunday and have booked five consecutive Pilates classes the week after next. Slight moan that I have back pain from yesterday and so did less but will soon bounce back. Next week I am living in a tent and sure I Will be very active, camping near a river so will swim. I have a interesting stroke now as second frozen shoulder makes it hard but I do move.


Good for you for booking 5 consecutive Pilates classes NJ - I have to say I've not tried Pilates yet - I believe it's a good form of exercise - I'll jot it down on my to do list - do let us know how you get on wont you. x


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Yoga is my go-to...... Walking the dogs, thought I do it most days, has been cut back in distance as my eldest tires easily....


I practiced yoga years ago Martin - it was a regular part of my daily routine - could do the stomach roll (not a nice sight to see) but only managed the half lotus not the full. I followed Richard Hittleman's yoga if my memory serves me right - still have his book somewhere - I must root it out - perhaps try to get back into the swing of it again.
Hope you are well Martin & that life is treating you as kindly as it can - I know that you make a great effort to bring diabetes awareness to your community, good for you, take care x


----------



## Martin Canty

Thanks WL.... Pushed yoga up to 3-4 sessions a week...
An unfulfilled promise to myself is to ride my bike daily. I should put some air in those tires (which was my excuse), especially now that Shelby has shortened our walks a little more.


----------



## Martin Canty

Another thing I do is volunteer at the local shooting range a couple of days a month, not much in the form of active exercise but it does get me on my feet for 6 hours at a time, particularly good for me as I work at a desk all week & unlike a regular office working at home does tend to limit the amount of walking one would do in a normal office environment.

My Search & Rescue activities have been curtailed this year as I'm avoiding carrying a pack until I'm sure my back is well healed. Training's & missions are other forms of exercise I would get a month.


----------



## Wirrallass

Now's your chance Martin - go put air in those tyres pronto & start pedallingyou can still enjoy shorter walks with Shelby when you're not cycling - yoga cycling & walking is the new way to go x


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Another thing I do is volunteer at the local shooting range a couple of days a month, not much in the form of active exercise but it does get me on my feet for 6 hours at a time, particularly good for me as I work at a desk all week & unlike a regular office working at home does tend to limit the amount of walking one would do in a normal office environment.
> 
> My Search & Rescue activities have been curtailed this year as I'm avoiding carrying a pack until I'm sure my back is well healed. Training's & missions are other forms of exercise I would get a month.


I imagine it would be beneficial to drag yourself away from your desk to lend your services on the range - it's also makes a change from the four walls too. Hope I didn't put my foot in it by urging you to cycle again with your back not completely recovered


----------



## Martin Canty

Actually cycling is good as it encourages you to engage the core; strengthening & toning that muscle set.


----------



## Wirrallass

One thing I failed to do was to test before and after my step routine


wirralass said:


> Hi folks - yesterday (Wed) I was in a positive frame of mind and encouraged by my new fitbit I managed 7221 steps (it won't let me sit for too long & buzzes me to 'take a stroll')
> 
> With my 60's music to step to I walked & danced 3.09 miles and burned off 1729 calories in 48mins without leaving my home! This is a huge achievement for me and my fitbit app messaged me to say I am an over achiever and that I was 2221 steps over my daily goal of 5K steps then went on to say that I've earned myself a Marathon Badge! Yeah! Then i received a notification  that said 'Way to go! Your 48min walk was recognised by SmartTrack" All very encouraging.
> 
> What I achieved yesterday was amazing for me considering the only exercise I could do prior to having a fitbit was to pedal away on my exercise bike for 20 - 30mins if that and the occasional 10mins walk to the Supermarket. You see its me old back hips & knees that hold me back sometimes Today (Thurs) I only walked 1585 steps - but hope to improve on this tomorrow (Fri)
> Thanks for *listening* folks whilst I blew my own trumpet


One thing I failed to do was to test my bgl before and after my step routine - the readings would have been interesting as I have no knowledge as to how much they would have differed - if at all - perhaps someone could give me an idea what to expect?  Will make a note to remind myself to test next time


----------



## Matt Cycle

wirralass said:


> One thing I failed to do was to test before and after my step routine
> 
> One thing I failed to do was to test my bgl before and after my step routine - the readings would have been interesting as I have no knowledge as to how much they would have differed - if at all - perhaps someone could give me an idea what to expect?  Will make a note to remind myself to test next time



In general, for aerobic type exercise blood glucose would fall.  If however you're not on any hypo causing medication then you may not see any noticeable difference if you start on a normal figure.  That's not to say you shouldn't do the exercise as of course there are lots and lots of benefits from it but it's just that you may not see much difference in glucose levels if your control is already good.


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


> In general, for aerobic type exercise blood glucose would fall.  If however you're not on any hypo causing medication then you may not see any noticeable difference if you start on a normal figure.  That's not to say you shouldn't do the exercise as of course there are lots and lots of benefits from it but it's just that you may not see much difference in glucose levels if your control is already good.


Thank you Matt - I'm not on any meds for my diabetes - diet & exercise only - bgl mainly in the 5's & 6's (occasionally a 7) and my last HbA1c was 32 Now i've had a taste of the fitbit, my motivator, there'll be no stopping me now as it was the exercise that i was finding difficult. BTW I find your posts very interesting & enlightening


----------



## HOBIE

Do my best NOT to sit still long


----------



## Wirrallass

@HOBIE I dont get a chance to sit for too long because.....yes you've guessed.....my fitbit reminds me by buzzing & messaging me "fancy a stroll?" or '250 steps to achieve your daily goal" So I obediently stand up & start walking around my home! I wonder if I'll ever get fed up with my motivatoror will I become so accustoned to it that I'll automatically do this?! Its not good to sit for too long anyway - gotta keep the old blood circulating


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> @HOBIE I dont get a chance to sit for too long because.....yes you've guessed.....my fitbit reminds me by buzzing & messaging me "fancy a stroll?" or '250 steps to achieve your daily goal" So I obediently stand up & start walking around my home! I wonder if I'll ever get fed up with my motivatoror will I become so accustoned to it that I'll automatically do this?! Its not good to sit for too long anyway - gotta keep the old blood circulating


Really good for you Wirralass. Its miles better to keep moving as long as you can


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday I overchieved my daily goal by 1085 in 2.6 miles and burned off 1516 carbs. Fitbit messaged "Nailed it" A lot lower than 7221 steps on Friday - but hey I'm a beginner at this steps lark - plenty of room yet for improvement  @Northerner, somehow I dont think I'll ever become a marathon runner (Not getting any younger!) but maybe a park runner once I've built up the mileage


----------



## Chris Hobson

I have a Tomtom multi sport watch which does the step counting thing. Most days I do manage to do the ten thousand steps, I'm a little short today but I did more than twenty thousand yesterday  so my weekly score is still good. The Tomtom website is very good at giving out encouraging information. It appears to announce  that you have achieved a PB in as many ways that it can possibly find. Longest distance, fastest effort at lots of different distances etc. My swimming will have to improve in spades before I get any positive messages due to the fact that my newest watch is very accurate and I have records from when I had watches that were a little too generous when counting how many lengths I had done. Overall I would commend the designers for making the system so good for motivation.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Chris (Edited here!) Does this mean your TomTom watch is waterproof? I doubt i can wear my fitbit in water which I'm sad about because it would be interesting to see the results after swimming 1 mile (64lenghs of the pool)


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> Hi HOBIE - Does this mean your TomTom watch is waterproof? I doubt i can wear my fitbit in water which I'm sad about because it would be interesting to see the results after swimming 1 mile (64lenghs of the pool)


Great stuff Wirralass. you will be ok if you fall off the back of the ship. ONE mile


----------



## Chris Hobson

Yes, the Tomtom watch is waterproof as it has a swim lap counter as one of its features. I'm not quite sure how the lap counter works, it seems to take into account your arm movements and your change of direction at each end. It doesn't count if you are using a kick board. The default setting is for a 25 metre pool but you can change it to do different sized pools if needed.

In addition to swimming it has settings for running, cycling, treadmill, gym work, indoor cycling and walking. There is also a stopwatch and a built in heart rate monitor. You can also programme your target times into it, although I don't find the information that it then displays that useful really. It is just as effective to write your target times on your wrist or on your drinks bottle. The battery life isn't sufficient for doing an ironman although apparently Jan Frodeno said that he had no problem with his.

If you just want a sports watch for swimming you can get poolmate watches:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...h&sprefix=poolmate,aps,148&crid=1OVXAQZTM0O73


----------



## Wirrallass

Thank you Chris - as I already have a fitbit i think the next best thing for me would be the waterproof Smart bracelet Joygeek reduced from £119 to £22.99. This will be the perfect solution for when I go pool swimming. Thanks for the link, grateful.


----------



## Nathan Barnes

wirralass said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to open a new thread as to how much exercise we each do on a daily/weekly basis. I for one have resumed exercising on my exercise bike twice a day to help me stay as fit as I can atm & also to maintain a good bgas. My old back prevents me from walking too far for any length of time but I'm hoping to resume swimming soon, used to swim 1mile x 4times per wk (No back pain when swimming) Didn't learn to swim till I was 63! My right knee doesn't currently condone exercise so i start off slowly on my exercise bike then build up, a replacement knee could be on the cards! I also do stretching & floor exercises.
> 
> Type2 since April 2016
> Diet & exercise only


I am currently all out of e exercise due to varicose vein surgery however before surgery I was going to the gym 2 to 4 times per week running 5.5k per session plus 5k on exercise bike. I hope to be back in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Wirrallass

Nathan Barnes said:


> I am currently all out of e exercise due to varicose vein surgery however before surgery I was going to the gym 2 to 4 times per week running 5.5k per session plus 5k on exercise bike. I hope to be back in 4 weeks or so.


Hi Nathan good to hear you'll be resuming your exercise regime but dont rush back too soon after your surgery until you're absolutely ready. For those who can exercise it enables us to maintain good health in conjunction with a healthy dietary regime. Looking forward to seeing you here when your back on form. Take care and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mrs C

I've never particularly liked exercise and now even less as being even a little overweight makes everything so much more effort!   However as some on here know I have just re introduced swimming twice weekly at the moment but hoping to step it up if this exhaustion lets up!!   a few years ago I swam every morning for 25-30 mins doing half mile then went straight to work.  I def boost my energy for the day, plus the added benefit of having showered after and washed hair, so that done for the day!!  not sure how it dwindled away but I know the thought of getting up at the crack of dawn in the dark during winter and getting into a usually cold pool (ok when you get going) is not a welcoming thought!  Also swimming despite being good for you and must tone, def does not help in losing weight!  I am not an 'old lady' swimmer either, I do 4 lengths of front crawl alternating with 4 breast stroke.  We do have a little dog Minnie Moo Chi whom we have about a mile walk walk with Sat and Sunday, sometimes a short walk during the week but will def up the walking and combine with swimming.  My Grandaughter loves skipping and I joined in with her the other day ...  OMG!  how does that take it out of you!!!


----------



## Radders

I like to swim when I have the chance and during the summer holidays I've been going twice a week and doing 40 lengths. I'm surprised to hear you say that it doesn't help you to lose weight as I have found that I can increase my daily calories significantly on swim days without gaining weight. It's a good job because it does give me an appetite. As I am trying to maintain at the moment it means I can have a few extra treats.


----------



## Wirrallass

Radders said:


> I like to swim when I have the chance and during the summer holidays I've been going twice a week and doing 40 lengths. I'm surprised to hear you say that it doesn't help you to lose weight as I have found that I can increase my daily calories significantly on swim days without gaining weight. It's a good job because it does give me an appetite. As I am trying to maintain at the moment it means I can have a few extra treats.


I agree with you Radders as swimming contributes to weight loss - and I stand to be corrected but for every 30mins of continual swimmimg, we burn off just over 300 cals.


----------



## Radders

wirralass said:


> I agree with you Radders as swimming contributes to weight loss - and I stand to be corrected but for every 30mins of continual swimmimg, we burn off just over 300 cals.


According to this page https://www.active.com/triathlon/articles/how-many-calories-does-swimming-burn
I would burn between about 2-300 calories in half an hour so you're right. You burn more if you weigh more as well. My understanding of the benefit of exercise is that the more significant effect is the impact on resting calories in the hours following the exercise. So even though the swim might only earn me 200 calories of food at the time the overall impact is much greater from the extra calories I burn even while sleeping.


----------



## Chris Hobson

Because nowadays it is an indoor pursuit, I tend to work on my swimming during the winter. Getting up and going out in the dark is something that you have to do anyway once the nights have really drawn in. I love driving on empty roads, I get to do this every morning when I'm heading off to the pool at 05:30.

Regarding weight loss, I think that all exercise has to help, you tend to put on weight by taking in more energy than you burn off, the more you burn off the better. of course everyone's metabolism is different so it is nowhere near that simple. It should also be noted that you can improve your figure without actually becoming lighter just by turning fat into muscle.

Mrs. C, please try to keep up the swimming, it is a really brilliant all round exercise. I would also really recommend getting a gadget like those mentioned further up this thread. they are really brilliant for giving encouragement and keeping you motivated.

[Edit]
I've just remembered that I wrote a post about swimming last winter.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/semi-aquatic-mamil.65107/


----------



## Dave W

I can't get to a pool or gym as it would involve a 20 mile round-trip but I have started cycling again and am trying to push up the miles on my e-bike. I've done almost 30 miles since Saturday when I did a 15.8 mile circuit in the local hills that involved a pretty steep climb (and a very enjoyable descent!). Yesterday I did a quick 5.4 mile, mainly off road, run after dinner just to see how it affected my post-prandial BS. BS was 7 before the meal and was still 7 two hours later and usually I get a rise of about 2 after a meal. Today I did a 8.5 mile return sprint to a loacl garden centre to buy some lettuce and rocket seeds.
I'm not trying to shed weight, but do want to build some muscle and improve circulation in my legs


----------



## Wirrallass

Chris Hobson said:


> Yes, the Tomtom watch is waterproof as it has a swim lap counter as one of its features. I'm not quite sure how the lap counter works, it seems to take into account your arm movements and your change of direction at each end. It doesn't count if you are using a kick board. The default setting is for a 25 metre pool but you can change it to do different sized pools if needed.
> 
> In addition to swimming it has settings for running, cycling, treadmill, gym work, indoor cycling and walking. There is also a stopwatch and a built in heart rate monitor. You can also programme your target times into it, although I don't find the information that it then displays that useful really. It is just as effective to write your target times on your wrist or on your drinks bottle. The battery life isn't sufficient for doing an ironman although apparently Jan Frodeno said that he had no problem with his.
> 
> If you just want a sports watch for swimming you can get poolmate watches:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_8?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=poolmate+swimming+watch&sprefix=poolmate,aps,148&crid=1OVXAQZTM0O73


Thanks for sharing the link Chris


----------



## Chris Hobson

Liz and I did the Gilberdyke 10 mile run today. Liz didn't do too well, she said it was too hot and she didn't drink enough on the course and got slightly dehydrated. I was happier as I managed to get in under 1:21 knocking more that two minutes off last year's time.This is a PB both for the course and for the distance. Next year will be an age group birthday for me but I still have no chance of winning anything as the winners in the next age group up from me were doing it in about 1:08. There certainly are some seriously fast old codgers out there. It seems a little odd that my performance always looks a bit rubbish when I look at the age group results but better when I look at my placing overall.

Edit
I've now checked the results page.
Chris, age group 55-59 position 13/35. Overall position 154/454.
Liz,     age group 50-54 position 20/24. Overall position 428/454.


----------



## Copepod

It's a common issue, @Chris Hobson, particularly in endurance sports. Older people have the experience, and those who were compatriots in younger years who have had problems have given up by their age.


----------



## Chris Hobson

I don't think that I do too badly as I only started running at a slightly serious level about four years ago. I seem to have at least some talent for it, which suggests that I might have been quite good at it if I had started at a younger age. It isn't that big a deal to me, more important is that I enjoy doing it and that I am still improving despite getting older.


----------



## Chris Hobson

I'm hoping some one else will soon post something about their activities and exploits, at present it looks as though I am hogging the thread a bit. Anyway, I've just done the first ABP Half Marathon at Cleethorpes. Once again I set a new PB, just inside 1:47 and just under two minutes inside my previous best for the distance. I could probably do better still if only I could get the pacing right. My plan was to run 8:20 miles which would have taken me inside my previous best. Instead I ran eight minute miles for the first ten and then hung on by ignoring the pain for the remaining three. Rewards for finishing were an event tee shirt, a finishers medal, a stick of seaside rock with 'Well Done' written all the way through it, and a ticket entitling me to a free ice cream.

Uploading the event from my GPS watch into the computer I get a little gold cup for my fastest half marathon. I have also exceeded my daily ten thousand steps quota, 26 thousand steps today.


----------



## phonic2k

I got an Apple Watch and ensure I never go below 30 minutes a day.  It stops me from being lazy, and reminds me to stand up and move. It normally says 800-100kcal and 30-60 minutes exercise depending how active I am that day, but I eat more on active days, as one should do.

I currently do 100 press-ups, and 150-200 squats (I started with only doing 1-2 max, I was in really bad shape) and 30 minutes intermittent fast slow running.

I also like swimming when possible, and would like to start cycling again, if and when I fix my bike 

One thing I have noticed is my blood goes very low on long workouts high 3s(but never lower), and feel it sometimes. it goes back up again to 4s but slowly. I guess I need to eat more carbs or something.


----------



## Copepod

Going to do ROC mountain marathon in SW Lake District in a couple of weeks. 2 days navigating, on foot, carrying camping kit for Saturday night and all food for the weekend, all of which will be as lightweight as possible.


----------



## New-journey

I downloaded the Active 10 app which records my brisk walking and has motivated me to do at least 30 minutes every day for three weeks. Today I am going back to Pilates for the first time after breaking my ribs. My body creaks and hurts and know I will find it difficult but desperate to get back to my flexibility and strength. I have found a restorative yoga class too. My second frozen shoulder has got worse due to my fall so limited with exercise. 
I do feel good I am doing the walking!


----------



## Chris Hobson

phonic2k said:


> I got an Apple Watch and ensure I never go below 30 minutes a day.  It stops me from being lazy, and reminds me to stand up and move. It normally says 800-100kcal and 30-60 minutes exercise depending how active I am that day, but I eat more on active days, as one should do.
> 
> I currently do 100 press-ups, and 150-200 squats (I started with only doing 1-2 max, I was in really bad shape) and 30 minutes intermittent fast slow running.
> 
> I also like swimming when possible, and would like to start cycling again, if and when I fix my bike
> 
> One thing I have noticed is my blood goes very low on long workouts high 3s(but never lower), and feel it sometimes. it goes back up again to 4s but slowly. I guess I need to eat more carbs or something.


Hmmmm, do I smell a potential triathlete?


----------



## phonic2k

Chris Hobson said:


> Hmmmm, do I smell a potential triathlete?



Too old, just glad I managed to get myself fit(ish) again.


----------



## Ditto

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm hoping some one else will soon post something about their activities and exploits, at present it looks as though I am hogging the thread a bit.


On Thursday I'm going to get out Mum's pusher, put the Garmin round my neck and go for two miles...fingers x. It'll kill me but needs must. I will start doing this every morning that I can. Can't start tomorrow, have to go into town.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm a little out of sorts at present so I'm not doing my daily walks in accordance with my fitbit. 
@Ditto ~ well done for taking the initiative ~ remember to take a walk after each meal too even if its only for 10~15mins to begin with. Good luck & happy walking! x


----------



## phonic2k

Ditto said:


> On Thursday I'm going to get out Mum's pusher, put the Garmin round my neck and go for two miles...fingers x. It'll kill me but needs must. I will start doing this every morning that I can. Can't start tomorrow, have to go into town.



Well done!  Once you start and get into it, and see the results, you never want to stop.

Here is my exercise I've just completed( it was all indoor, as I did not have the time for outside or gym today) but same results.
Before breakfast 4.9, about 2 hours after eating I did 80 press-ups, 100 squats, and 15 minutes running on the spot, then rested for a little, checked my blood: 3.7. It may sound low, but it always goes back up to mid 4s, as my liver releases glucose to keep me from going too low.  

The point I'm making is, never give up on exercise, it's very powerful, and if you're able, do it.  I suffer from EB, and so it's always painful and makes blisters, but I keep going no matter, as I don't want to go back to my old self.


----------



## Ditto

Still not started! I have been moving though, hither and thither. I'm thinking do my walk first thing before I wake up and start thinking about it.


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> Still not started! I have been moving though, hither and thither. I'm thinking do my walk first thing before I wake up and start thinking about it.


I find exercise just for the sake of it very tedious and try to build it in by walking or cycling somewhere instead of using other methods of transport. If it's too far then I walk eg to a further bus stop than I need to. Is this something you could try, if motivation is difficult?


----------



## Chris Hobson

I'm quite well motivated anyway but I do find that booking organised runs or triathlon events in advance is a great motivator. Once you have booked an event you have no choice but to train for it. I have also learned from experience that when you really don't feel like training but do it anyway, you feel really great afterwards. I also use my bike for commuting which keeps me fit and saves money. It has been quite a challenge during this particular summer due to the changeable weather.


----------



## Ditto

Radders said:


> I find exercise just for the sake of it very tedious and try to build it in by walking or cycling somewhere instead of using other methods of transport. If it's too far then I walk eg to a further bus stop than I need to. Is this something you could try, if motivation is difficult?


I do prefer to work it into my day, like back in the day I walked miles, to and from work, but now I'll have to work it into walking to the shops...


----------



## phonic2k

Starting exercise is never easy, and for me took a lot of sacrifice, dedication and motivation each and every day for months doing hard HIIT workouts.
I was highly determined to succeed in reversing it no matter the pain I was in due to hip and joint problems because of being obese for years and having EB.

I strongly believe that all things are possible, so never give up on exercise, as it's an amazing tool in fighting type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Radders

Ditto said:


> I do prefer to work it into my day, like back in the day I walked miles, to and from work, but now I'll have to work it into walking to the shops...


That's what I do in the summer hols. I deliberately shop for a day or two at a time as I have the time to do it almost every day. The only exercise I do which doesn't serve another purpose is swimming in the holidays because I actually enjoy it!

I average well over 10000 steps a day, btw.


----------



## Andrewa

I do over 10000 steps a day dog walking,also  cycle and swim. My back and arthritic knee are killing me, but I do it in the name of good health.  This  frustrates the GP's because they always want to tell you off for not doing something !


----------



## phonic2k

Andrewa said:


> I do over 10000 steps a day dog walking,also  cycle and swim. My back and arthritic knee are killing me, but I do it in the name of good health.  This  frustrates the GP's because they always want to tell you off for not doing something !



I know that feeling.  I had to push through it, even with blisters and skin coming of from EB. It may sound like madness, even my wife used to say "Just stop, and ask the doctor for diabetic medication like your mum"
I used to say "no, my goal is reversal not control via medication or diet", and thank God I did do it, but I will say, it's not easy, and after my success, my mother went for a hip transplant and quickly started on what I did, and this week has just come off all medication after 20 years of being type 2. I'm not sure if she will fully reverse it at her age, but just coming off the medication is amazing for her.

My point being, never ever give up!


----------



## HOBIE

Never sit still


----------



## phonic2k

I've had a bad day... My Apple Watch died this morning :'(  So I had to remember to exercise without it, and felt strange, but blood glucose was still 3.7 after workout...but will replace it asap to stop me from becoming lazy again, and going back to my old ways.


----------



## Ditto

I've got to get walking!

*
Excerpt / Page 288 Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution---UNDERSTANDING HEALTH AND WELL-BEING

...from tennis to gardening---had a twenty to thirty percent reduced risk of dying from all causes when compared to those with less-active lifestyles.  And those who had even greater calorie expenditures reduced their risk still further.

Exercise comes with another subtle but powerful health benefit: By now, you understand the dangers of insulin resistance and the importance of curbing the overproduction of insulin.  (If you don't, refer to Chapter 5 for a refresher!) Regular exercise results in a more efficient use of glucose at the cellular level, and this in turn reduces the output of insulin by the pancreas.  It's just plain healthy to get moving.

Finally, many studies have shown that regular exercise appears to elevate mood and reduce depression and anxiety...in a Swedish study of thirty-four hundred people, those who exercised at least two to three times a week showed significantly less depression, anger, "cynical distrust" and stress than did people who exercised less frequently or not at all.  The frequent exercisers also showed higher levels of coherence and stronger feelings of social integration. Sounds good, doesn't it? And as if those benefits aren't enough in themselves, think about how often those feelings of depression or anger are the ones that lead you to overeat .  You'll kill two birds with one stone if you can reduce them.  

Disease Prevention

Physical activity has important positive effects on virtually all of the body's systems: musculoskeletal, cardiovascular, respiratory and endocrine.  These effects result in reduced risks of coronary heart disease, stroke, high blood pressure, colon cancer and Type II diabetes.  As more exercise and disease research accumulates, we'll likely find many other conditions that may be prevented with regular exercise.

Probably the most compelling evidence out there has to do with exercise's ability to help our hearts: In the famous Honolulu Heart Program study of twenty-six hundred men ages 71 to 93, researchers found a fifteen percent decrease in risk of heart disease for every half mile walked per day.  The ...


----------



## Chris Hobson

Yesterday I ran the Hull marathon with a new PB of 4:21:34. It was a beautiful day, some were complaining that it was too hot but I was OK as I don't mind the heat. My overall position was 463/857 but this number doesn't include the relay teams, quite a few of whom I beat as well. I was exactly half way in my age group, 23/46 which I'm pretty pleased with, especially as, being 59, I am now at the top end of it. Having said that, the winner of my age group came in just inside three hours, that is faster than my best pace for a 5K park run. Next weekend is the Goole sprint triathlon and then I'm finished for this year. My plan is then to keep cycling to work until the weather gets too crappy and then to resume working on my swimming.


----------



## RFS

When I am home - Gym or cardio at home three times a week if I can, and because I have no more cartilage in my knees I do rehab stretches pretty much every day. I detest simply walking for no purpose. So I just don't do it. Because my gym has one of the excellent Woodway curve treadmills (not motorised - you power it youself so you have to really run at a quite a click), I am breaking down the Couch to 5K sessions and I do those and build up gradually. I replicate that (after a little recovery) on a spin bike which is by far the best rehab for my knees. Then I swim with a pullbuoy between my knees as it can hurt to push off the wall or kick, and just use my arms for more of a cardio session in the pool. 

When I am away... if I am feeling flush and have got a hotel with a gym, then while my jetlag dominates, I usually run on a treadmill. If I am being a skinflint and generally when I am in Europe, I try and get an Airbnb where I have to walk to the metro, and then to the tournament. Occasionally though (like for the last tournie of the year at the O2) the local hotel does not have a gym but it's a good stroll to the venue if it is not chucking it down with rain.

I also found a couple of Tai Chi YouTube videos after a frustratingly bad attempt to join an obviously pre-existing class at the Gym which I might pilot at my last two tournaments of the year. Will let you know how those go!


----------



## MikeTurin

I only walk from an to work and to make errands. I've tried the 5BX plan but I never found a good time slot to stick to it, and i find the stationary run a tad boring.


----------



## Chris Hobson

Liz and I did the Goole sprint triathlon today. Neither of us managed a PB this time. I beat last year's time but in 2015 I did it inside 1:16. The damp and breezy conditions were against us and we did it only a week after taking part in the Hull Marathon. On the other hand, we have both upgraded to carbon framed bikes and the run course had to be re-routed due to it being too muddy and was about half a k too short. Out on the cycle course some kind of insect flew into a vent on my helmet and stung me on the head, so I'm writing this with a throbby lump on my bonce.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm gradually introducing walking again following my fall when I injured my right shoulder and caused bruised ribs.
Yesterday 11.11.17  I achieved walking 4004 steps in 1.67 miles and burned off 1589 calories Thats a lot of steps for me atm (I only take short steps!)
So I'm pretty pleased with my effort.
The day before this, 10.11.17  I could only manage 1649 steps in 0.69miles and burned off 1445 calories.
Slowly but surely.


----------



## Radders

wirralass said:


> I'm gradually introducing walking again following my fall when I injured my right shoulder and caused bruised ribs.
> Yesterday 11.11.17  I achieved walking 4004 steps in 1.67 miles and burned off 1589 calories Thats a lot of steps for me atm (I only take short steps!)
> So I'm pretty pleased with my effort.
> The day before this, 10.11.17  I could only manage 1649 steps in 0.69miles and burned off 1445 calories.
> Slowly but surely.


Hi Wirralass, well done on the increased step count!
Just wondering what you are using for your calories burned figure as it seems awfully low?


----------



## Wirrallass

Radders said:


> Hi Wirralass, well done on the increased step count!
> Just wondering what you are using for your calories burned figure as it seems awfully low?


My motivator fitbit calculates all details for me ~ what do you think I should have burned off if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Radders

I


wirralass said:


> My motivator fitbit calculates all details for me ~ what do you think I should have burned off if you don't mind me asking?


It does depend on a few factors such as weight and age plus how active you are but I was just going by my own basal metabolic rate (BMR) which according to my body composition scales is about 1400 calories if I lie in bed all day (age 55 weight 63 kg).
You can work out your estimated BMR on sites like this http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/ but your Fitbit should do this if you have set it up with all your details. Then you multiply by different factors depending on whether you’re sedentary or active, or probably what your Fitbit does is estimate how much you burn based on the activity it detects.
If you’re a petite person that would explain why the figures seem a bit low compared with mine.
Edited to say that the link I posted gives my BMR as 1321 but my body fat might be slightly lower than average for a person of my age because of cycling every day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Thanks Radders ~ I have to admit I'm not very active at all at the moment, still suffering injuries from my fall ~ haven't a clue how I managed to walk the 4004 steps that I did yesterday but made the effort. Yes all my details were entered into the Fitbit app so I leave it up to my Fitbit to do its maths  but thanks for the info, I'll check it out.


----------



## Dave W

Peripheral arterial disease limits how far I can now walk, but I've discovered that I can cycle and have set a target of 20 miles per week minimum on my e-bike. I use minimal and often zero assist and am really enjoying being able to explore our local area.
Last week I did an off road crossing of our local hills (4 miles) as part of a 22 mile round trip in 2 hours 20 mins and it was a pretty hilly expedition. Pretty chuffed at the age of 71!


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> Peripheral arterial disease limits how far I can now walk, but I've discovered that I can cycle and have set a target of 20 miles per week minimum on my e-bike. I use minimal and often zero assist and am really enjoying being able to explore our local area.
> Last week I did an off road crossing of our local hills (4 miles) as part of a 22 mile round trip in 2 hours 20 mins and it was a pretty hilly expedition. Pretty chuffed at the age of 71!
> View attachment 5647


And so you should be proud of yourself ~ Well done Dave. Was this on the e-bike you recommended to me?


----------



## Dave W

wirralass said:


> And so you should be proud of yourself ~ Well done Dave. Was this on the e-bike you recommended to me?


Yes, same one, and I was really pleased to see the battery was still showing well over a 50% charge when I got home. The ride into the hills was just great and I'd spectacular views out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Dave W




----------



## Wirrallass

Catching up on this thread.
@Dave W hi ~ I love the above photo with its fantastic views ~ I imagine they would look even more spectacular covered in snow
However, when health and weather permits do you still cycle 20-22miles or have you increased the mileage now ~ wondering if you see any wildlife on those hills. I expect the air is clean and refreshing up there too.
Hope you are keeping well Dave, take care.
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine

Until this week, not a lot for the last 10 years lol, I really used to be into going to the gym, running, cycling, tap dancing, ceroc, then had a bad asthma attack and pneumonia, but on loads of weight with the steroids and never went back to regular exercise.


----------



## Dave W

wirralass said:


> Catching up on this thread.
> @Dave W hi ~ I love the above photo with its fantastic views ~ I imagine they would look even more spectacular covered in snow
> However, when health and weather permits do you still cycle 20-22miles or have you increased the mileage now ~ wondering if you see any wildlife on those hills. I expect the air is clean and refreshing up there too.
> Hope you are keeping well Dave, take care.
> WL


Hi! Yes I'm still doing about the same milage but rain, frost and snow have reduced opportunities to get out, in fact heavy drifting snow cut off our village for a couple of days. I've set myself a target of 1000 miles this year and despite not being able to get out as much as I'd like I've already done 211, so should easily hit my target. There's a fair bit of wildlife to be seen and being on a bike doesn't create a noise to disturb them. There's roe deer, buzzards they are fairly common, and a white tailed eagle occasionally to be seen. Recently I spotted a red squirrel which was nice to see.
I'm now starting to get busy in our garden where we grow a lot of veg, so that's providing me with a different type of exercise!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Until this week, not a lot for the last 10 years lol, I really used to be into going to the gym, running, cycling, tap dancing, ceroc, then had a bad asthma attack and pneumonia, but on loads of weight with the steroids and never went back to regular exercise.


Sorry to hear of your health problems Lorraine. Well you've made a start to improve your health now. The first steps are the hardest but you're on your way now. Good to see you're making an effort. The rewards are great as you weigh yourself each month ~ and see your bgs consistently lower than they have been My incentive is a calf length fitted evening black dress in a considerable smaller size and keep it hung up in my bedroom where I can see it to remind me of my goal. It didn't look too bad last time I tried it on but.....its the tummy bits that need improving before I'd even dare to go out in it. Working on this tho. Keep up the good work hun and please let us know how you're progressing.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> Hi! Yes I'm still doing about the same milage but rain, frost and snow have reduced opportunities to get out, in fact heavy drifting snow cut off our village for a couple of days. I've set myself a target of 1000 miles this year and despite not being able to get out as much as I'd like I've already done 211, so should easily hit my target. There's a fair bit of wildlife to be seen and being on a bike doesn't create a noise to disturb them. There's roe deer, buzzards they are fairly common, and a white tailed eagle occasionally to be seen. Recently I spotted a red squirrel which was nice to see.
> I'm now starting to get busy in our garden where we grow a lot of veg, so that's providing me with a different type of exercise!


Hi Dave. Good to hear you've made an impression on your target of 1K miles albeit a small one. I expect  that once Spring and Summer deign to show, this will no doubt encourage you to get pedalling again to maintain better health.
I haven't done any exercise since my fall last year but I think its time to start thinking about it. As you know my fitbit is my motivator so I shall begin with walking more. I have given my old exercise bike to charity ~ it was taking up too much room and I don't have much space here to store it. However, I'm going to buy a smaller bike that can be folded down & stored behind my settee or under my bed when not in use. I've been promising myself for ages to resume swimming so I must make a concerted effort to keep my promise. It seems to be the best exercise for me ol' back! Stay in touch Dave with news of your cycle travels.


----------



## Grannylorraine

wirralass said:


> Hi Dave. Good to hear you've made an impression on your target of 1K miles albeit a small one. I expect  that once Spring and Summer deign to show, this will no doubt encourage you to get pedalling again to maintain better health.
> I haven't done any exercise since my fall last year but I think its time to start thinking about it. As you know my fitbit is my motivator so I shall begin with walking more. I have given my old exercise bike to charity ~ it was taking up too much room and I don't have much space here to store it. However, I'm going to buy a smaller bike that can be folded down & stored being my settee or under my bed when not in use. I've been promising myself for ages to resume swimming so I must make a concerted effort to keep my promise. It seems to be the best exercise for me ol' back! Stay in touch Dave with news of your cycle travels.


. I keep saying I am going to go swimming even bought a new costume, still has its price tag on it. M


----------



## Grannylorraine

wirralass said:


> Sorry to hear of your health problems Lorraine. Well you've made a start to improve your health now Lorraine. The first steps are the hardest but you're on your way now. Good to see you're making an effort. The rewards are great as you weigh yourself each month ~ and see your bgs consistently lower than they have been My incentive is a calf length evening black dress in a considerable smaller size and keep it hung up in my bedroom where I can see it to remind me of my goal. It didn't look too bad last time I tried it on but.....its the tummy bits that need imoroving before I'd even dare to go out in it. Working on this tho. Keep up the good work hun and please let us know how you're progressing.


Can't beat a lovely black dress.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> . I keep saying I am going to go swimming even bought a new costume, still has its price tag on it. M


Take that price tag off Lorraine and nip to your local baths
My swimming costume is about 2yrs old but still looks as good as new. Think I'll try it on tonight to see if I can still fit into it ~ not holding my breath tho but watch this space! If it still fits then I suppose I'll have to take a leaf out of my own book and start swimming again! I might even join the Healthy Hearts group


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Can't beat a lovely black dress.


I agree Lorraine. Black looks really smart and can look even more smart when worn with the right accessories ~ not forgetting the shooooes ~ and handbag I  must lose weight ~ I must lose weight ~ I must.....


----------



## Chris Hobson

I'm doing lots of cycling just now due to car problems. I usually start doing the odd cycle commute around this time of year, taking careful notice of the weather forecasts. Unfortunately my old Saab 9-3 estate has started making noises. I dropped it off at the garage and cycled to work for a couple of days while it was being looked at. It appears that it isn't something cheap to fix like a wheel bearing but something in the gear box. It has now done 138,000 miles so it has had a good innings. It has now been traded, with full disclosure about the impending problems, for a 2012 Ssangyong Korando. I drove to work on Monday as I had to go to the dentist for a check up. On the way home the noise got worse and so I have been reluctant to drive it until I drop it off and pick up the Korando on Friday. Despite the weather being really changeable I have managed to do eight bike rides to and from work and have not been rained on once.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Sorry to hear of your health problems Lorraine. Well you've made a start to improve your health now Lorraine. The first steps are the hardest but you're on your way now. Good to see you're making an effort. The rewards are great as you weigh yourself each month ~ and see your bgs consistently lower than they have been My incentive is a calf length evening black dress in a considerable smaller size and keep it hung up in my bedroom where I can see it to remind me of my goal. It didn't look too bad last time I tried it on but.....its the tummy bits that need imoroving before I'd even dare to go out in it. Working on this tho. Keep up the good work hun and please let us know how you're progressing.


Hi. When I was 50 I graduated at uni and bought a beautiful deep blue long fitted dress for graduation ball. Felt a million dollars and kept it hanging on my wardrobe as motivator to loose weight. Didn’t work so charity shop when I moved house. Now it would be maybe 3 sizes too big due to D and meds. Still have the photo though of me in it


----------



## Carolg

Oh, and I have an exercise aversion. My twist n shape thingy is still a stand for my trainers. Must exercise...must exercise...must exercise...


----------



## Radders

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm doing lots of cycling just now due to car problems. I usually start doing the odd cycle commute around this time of year, taking careful notice of the weather forecasts. Unfortunately my old Saab 9-3 estate has started making noises. I dropped it off at the garage and cycled to work for a couple of days while it was being looked at. It appears that it isn't something cheap to fix like a wheel bearing but something in the gear box. It has now done 138,000 miles so it has had a good innings. It has now been traded, with full disclosure about the impending problems, for a 2012 Ssangyong Korando. I drove to work on Monday as I had to go to the dentist for a check up. On the way home the noise got worse and so I have been reluctant to drive it until I drop it off and pick up the Korando on Friday. Despite the weather being really changeable I have managed to do eight bike rides to and from work and have not been rained on once.


Hurrah! Good for you AND the planet!


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Oh, and I have an exercise aversion. My twist n shape thingy is still a stand for my trainers. Must exercise...must exercise...must exercise...


Well then leave that twist n shape thingy where it is @Carolg and treat yourself to one or both of the following DVD's. Start walking daily in your living room with Leslie Samone ~ it's great fun and the pounds will slowly fall off :~ www.amazon.co


----------



## Heath o

2 hour walk with dogs and today done some yoga,jogging and boxing on wii fit


----------



## Wirrallass

Heath o said:


> 2 hour walk with dogs and today done some yoga,jogging and boxing on wii fit


My word you have been busy Heath. Owning dogs gives rise to taking it walkies which in turn is exercise for you ~ gets you out ~ maybe two or three times daily? Unfortunately I don't own such a pet, not allowed pets where I live ~ I have to walk an imaginary dog which is just as well coz it saves me buying poop bags!
Keep up the good work Heath.


----------



## Heath o

wirralass said:


> My word you have been busy Heath. Owning dogs gives rise to taking it walkies which in turn is exercise for you ~ gets you out ~ maybe two or three times daily? Unfortunately I don't own such a pet, not allowed pets where I live ~ I have to walk an imaginary dog which is just as well coz it saves me buying poop bags!
> Keep up the good work Heath.


Yes to German shepherds have to take out separately so even if feel unmotivated they make sure I get my daily exercise,lol


----------



## Heath o

Heath o said:


> Yes to German shepherds have to take out separately so even if feel unmotivated they make sure I get my daily exercise,lol


Ps I hope your imaginary dog doesn't play up wirralass you would look a bit silly.lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Heath o said:


> Ps I hope your imaginary dog doesn't play up wirralass you would look a bit silly.lol


Haha I don't pick up imaginary poop if that's what you mean and I haven't reached the point where my arm is outstretched & I'm running like a mad woman almost tripping up as if a dog is pulling on the lead I hope it wont come to that ~ if it does then thats the time for the men in white coats to come and take me away!!


----------



## Heath o

One of my dogs used to drag me just adds  to the exercise not to bad now he's on an harness mither the mrs for 10 year for German Shepherd told her was going to buy one one day while she was out,came home from work one day she told me she ordered two,best things ever bought should sneak a dog in your place will change your life


----------



## HOBIE

As much as I possibly can


----------



## Wirrallass

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm doing lots of cycling just now due to car problems. I usually start doing the odd cycle commute around this time of year, taking careful notice of the weather forecasts. Unfortunately my old Saab 9-3 estate has started making noises. I dropped it off at the garage and cycled to work for a couple of days while it was being looked at. It appears that it isn't something cheap to fix like a wheel bearing but something in the gear box. It has now done 138,000 miles so it has had a good innings. It has now been traded, with full disclosure about the impending problems, for a 2012 Ssangyong Korando. I drove to work on Monday as I had to go to the dentist for a check up. On the way home the noise got worse and so I have been reluctant to drive it until I drop it off and pick up the Korando on Friday. Despite the weather being really changeable I have managed to do eight bike rides to and from work and have not been rained on once.


Someone's looking down on you Chris for you to get away with eight bike rides in in between the unpredictable weather we've been having. Shame about your old faithful but there always comes a time when we have to part with something that has served us well for so long ~ and 138K IS very good going. My car is 16 years old this year and it's only done 32K genuine miles. But my little treasure on four wheels is in need of attention ~ like yours, the gear box I suspect. I'm taking it to the garage after Easter to have it checked out. Hopefully after this present cold  spell maybe we can look forward to warmer dryer days so you can resume your cycling. I always enjoy reading your posts about your achievements Chris.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> As much as I possibly can


You never seem to stop HOBIE ~ you're always on the go but that is your motto isn't it ~ and to keep moving isn't that what you say?


----------



## Heath o

11 mile walk today with dogs going take it easy tomorrow knee playing up now


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday was a calm but overcast day and I took a short stroll along West Kirby prom with my elder daughter and her family. Really pleased with this as it was my first walk since I was ill. I walked 3252 steps not a lot I know but a start. I'm hoping to maintain this number daily until I feel ready to increase the number of my steps. 

Well done @Heath on your 11 mile walk on Saturday tho maybe this was a tad too far with your dodgy knee ~ perhaps you should cut down on your daily mileage for the time being so as not to exacerbate your knee probs?
WL


----------



## Heath o

Know what you mean wirralass my knee dislocates after a while and sore when it goes back in took it easy for 2 days gave it a rest


----------



## Chris Hobson

@wirralass 
I was so lucky that my problems occurred on that hit or miss week. Since then it just hasn't stopped raining. Now that I once more have a reliable car I can concentrate on my swimming and do my running and cycling indoors.


----------



## Wirrallass

Chris Hobson said:


> @wirralass
> I was so lucky that my problems occurred on that hit or miss week. Since then it just hasn't stopped raining. Now that I once more have a reliable car I can concentrate on my swimming and do my running and cycling indoors.


Aha swimming ~ now there's a thought that I've been pondering on for a while but time to stop pondering and get to it methinks!
A good thing you built your indoor gym Chris and what a gym that is ~ I was absolutely amazed with your hard efforts and was very impressed at the time. Please post another photo for others to see in case they missed your initial thread.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well huhum! So much for walking 3252 steps today ~ the weather has changed for the worse so it's on with my personal motivator my fitbit to start walking in and around my home ~ later I shall walk away the miles with Leslie Samone. Hopefully I will over achieve.
WL


----------



## Chris Hobson

Rather than posting a picture here, I thought that I would just provide a link to the original post about the gym.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/how-to-build-yourself-a-home-gym.70220/


----------



## Wirrallass

Chris Hobson said:


> Rather than posting a picture here, I thought that I would just provide a link to the original post about the gym.
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/how-to-build-yourself-a-home-gym.70220/


That's great Chris, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Heath o

9 mile walk today in 3 stages and joining yoga class on 13th when it stars up


----------



## Wirrallass

Heath o said:


> 9 mile walk today in 3 stages and joining yoga class on 13th when it stars up


@Heath o Well done for walking 9miles instead of 11 Heath. How was your knee today?Good for you for signing up for Yoga sessions ~ amongst other things Yoga is good for our well being as @Martin Canty will advocate. You will let us know how you get on wont you? In the meantime take good care of that knee of yours
WL


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> amongst other things Yoga is good for our well being as @Martin Canty will advocate


I have been a Yogi for over a year now, initially when I started I was having issues with Drop Foot & Neuropathy resulting in numbness in my left foot. At that time I was somewhat despondent as the prognosis was not good (never trust Dr. Google). It turned out that my issues were impinged spinal nerves in L4, L5 & S1. After PT & 4 months of yoga I could finally walk normally (though I still do have a little remaining numbness in my foot). Yoga helped me in this recovery.
As my practice has developed I not only feel fitter but started to get some muscle definition & have put on 5lb (assume muscle weight). Along with that I feel really good mentally after my practice. Currently I go about 4-5 times a week.
The downside is that I tend to push myself a lot resulting in pulled hamstring & shoulder....  Learned the hard way that pain is your friend,  now I back-off when something hurts; just pushing to the point of discomfort instead of pain.


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> I have been a Yogi for over a year now, initially when I started I was having issues with Drop Foot & Neuropathy resulting in numbness in my left foot. At that time I was somewhat despondent as the prognosis was not good (never trust Dr. Google). It turned out that my issues were impinged spinal nerves in L4, L5 & S1. After PT & 4 months of yoga I could finally walk normally (though I still do have a little remaining numbness in my foot). Yoga helped me in this recovery.
> As my practice has developed I not only feel fitter but started to get some muscle definition & have put on 5lb (assume muscle weight). Along with that I feel really good mentally after my practice. Currently I go about 4-5 times a week.
> The downside is that I tend to push myself a lot resulting in pulled hamstring & shoulder....  Learned the hard way that pain is your friend,  now I back-off when something hurts; just pushing to the point of discomfort instead of pain.


Good to hear from you Martin ~ I'm sure @Heath o will appreciate the content of your post as I do. Pleased to hear you perservered with Yoga, it was well worth it to achieve what you have which I take has made life more bearable so far as your foot is concerned. I've been saying for ages that I must make a point of joining a local Yoga group ~ now where did I put the Yellow Pages index.......


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> joining a local Yoga group ~ now where did I put the Yellow Pages index.......


Oh My.... Just did a quick google & you are spoiled for choice


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Oh My.... Just did a quick google & you are spoiled for choice


Thanks Martin ~ there's 3 places I can look to find ~ but first a coffee.....


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Thanks Martin ~ there's 3 places I can look to find ~ but first a coffee.....


You're a gem Martin ~ I found the Yellow Pages Directory ~ just where I left it!I've some ringing around to do tomorrow


----------



## Heath o

Hi Martin and wirralass I got very lucky the yoga is straight facing my house at community centre how good is that


----------



## Heath o

Martin Canty said:


> I have been a Yogi for over a year now, initially when I started I was having issues with Drop Foot & Neuropathy resulting in numbness in my left foot. At that time I was somewhat despondent as the prognosis was not good (never trust Dr. Google). It turned out that my issues were impinged spinal nerves in L4, L5 & S1. After PT & 4 months of yoga I could finally walk normally (though I still do have a little remaining numbness in my foot). Yoga helped me in this recovery.
> As my practice has developed I not only feel fitter but started to get some muscle definition & have put on 5lb (assume muscle weight). Along with that I feel really good mentally after my practice. Currently I go about 4-5 times a week.
> The downside is that I tend to push myself a lot resulting in pulled hamstring & shoulder....  Learned the hard way that pain is your friend,  now I back-off when something hurts; just pushing to the point of discomfort instead of pain.


Nice to hear you health as improved not been to a proper yoga class before done about 1 month of kundalini yoga about 10 years ago that was just copying of health channel on Virgin this one's haha but really looking forward to it,congrats on your good work Martin keep it up


----------



## Heath o

wirralass said:


> @Heath o Well done for walking 9miles instead of 11 Heath. How was your knee today?Good for you for signing up for Yoga sessions ~ amongst other things Yoga is good for our well being as @Martin Canty will advocate. You will let us know how you get on wont you? In the meantime take good care of that knee of yours
> WL


Knee was fine yesterday couple twinges but no popping out of place,looking forward to the yoga I'm a spiritual person anyway and meditate on daily basis it will do me good,cheers wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Heath o said:


> Hi Martin and wirralass I got very lucky the yoga is straight facing my house at community centre how good is that


Oh thats great news Heath ~ at least its a tad shorter to walk there than your regular 9miles eh? Hope you enjoy your first class. You will let us know how you get on wont you?
WL


----------



## Heath o

I will let you know exercise is thanks to the dogs who I have to take out separately otherwise my exercise would be zero


----------



## Heath o

Only 4 mile walk raining most of today if it wasn't for my little fur babies they'd be no exercise at all.lol


----------



## Heath o

5.2 mile walk with the doggies knee not played up for about a week and 1St yoga class 1 week today so it's all good at the moment


----------



## Heath o

Just 3 mile walk for me and general household duties( and yes I am house trained,lol)


----------



## Chris Hobson

Now that I am recovering from a virus that has been holding me back I'm back to triathlon training in earnest. Yesterday, 1 hour session in the weights gym before work, after work 1,500 metre swim, today 28 mile bike ride. Next event is the Brigg Sprint Triathlon. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Chris Hobson said:


> Now that I am recovering from a virus that has been holding me back I'm back to triathlon training in earnest. Yesterday, 1 hour session in the weights gym before work, after work 1,500 metre swim, today 28 mile bike ride. Next event is the Brigg Sprint Triathlon. Really looking forward to it.


Good to hear your health has improved Chris ~ still, you must be very fit to be able to continue with your training so soon after the virus. Please excuse my ignorance but what exactly is the Brigg Sprint Triathlon and when will you be competing?
WL


----------



## kentish maid

Heath o said:


> Only 4 mile walk raining most of today if it wasn't for my little fur babies they'd be no exercise at all.lol


This made me smile. I was told to do more exercise when I was diagnosed last September. I started walking further with the dog. When I took her to the vet for a six month check in January the nurse was well pleased that she had lost weight. Not only my health is benefitting it seems


----------



## Heath o

kentish maid said:


> This made me smile. I was told to do more exercise when I was diagnosed last September. I started walking further with the dog. When I took her to the vet for a six month check in January the nurse was well pleased that she had lost weight. Not only my health is benefitting it seems


Definitely made me fitter and help me lose weight been a lot more active since had dogs


----------



## Heath o

4.4 mile for me a few more calories lost,but a lot more put back on last night


----------



## Chris Hobson

"Please excuse my ignorance but what exactly is the Brigg Sprint Triathlon and when will you be competing?"

Brigg is a market town in North Lincolnshire, the triathlon is to be held on Sunday 29th April. The pool based sprint consists of a 400 metre swim, a 20k bike ride and a 5k run. These are great entry level events for absolute beginners but there are also experienced triathletes who do them seriously fast. I find them great fun to do, unlike the longer events there is only a minimal amount of suffering involved. I set my best time for this distance 1:15:57 at Goole in 2015. The best time on the day was 52:55


----------



## Wirrallass

Chris Hobson said:


> "Please excuse my ignorance but what exactly is the Brigg Sprint Triathlon and when will you be competing?"
> 
> Brigg is a market town in North Lincolnshire, the triathlon is to be held on Sunday 29th April. The pool based sprint consists of a 400 metre swim, a 20k bike ride and a 5k run. These are great entry level events for absolute beginners but there are also experienced triathletes who do them seriously fast. I find them great fun to do, unlike the longer events there is only a minimal amount of suffering involved. I set my best time for this distance 1:15:57 at Goole in 2015. The best time on the day was 52:55


Thank you Chris and good luck for the 29 April. Reading your statistics it sounds like you'll finish this event in good time. Please update after the event wont you?


----------



## Heath o

Only 1 mile today with each dog,been in garden digging holes for fence post


----------



## Heath o

For the last week been doing 3 to 4 mile with dogs 2 mile walk to gym and back and 1 and half hours in gym daily doing cardio


----------



## Wirrallass

Heath o said:


> For the last week been doing 3 to 4 mile with dogs 2 mile walk to gym and back and 1 and half hours in gym daily doing cardio


I reckon you should be feeling quite fit now with all that exercise Heath. Well done you! How's your weight and oh, have you started Yoga yet?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Heath o said:


> 4.4 mile for me a few more calories lost,but a lot more put back on last night


Tut! Tut!


----------



## Heath o

wirralass said:


> I reckon you should be feeling quite fit now with all that exercise Heath. Well done you! How's your weight and oh, have you started Yoga yet?
> WL


Feeling quite fit now done 3 half hours at gym tonight cycled 2 mile and walked the dogs 3 only lost 2lb since Sunday though  but did have a binge though for 3 days,x oh yoga I'm booked in for that on Sunday the class is only £2 at pure gym,x


----------



## HOBIE

QUOTE="Heath o, post: 816788, member: 21475"]Feeling quite fit now done 3 half hours at gym tonight cycled 2 mile and walked the dogs 3 only lost 2lb since Sunday though  but did have a binge though for 3 days,x oh yoga I'm booked in for that on Sunday the class is only £2 at pure gym,x[/QUOTE]
Good to here !


----------



## Grannylorraine

Heath o said:


> Feeling quite fit now done 3 half hours at gym tonight cycled 2 mile and walked the dogs 3 only lost 2lb since Sunday though  but did have a binge though for 3 days,x oh yoga I'm booked in for that on Sunday the class is only £2 at pure gym,x


 I find my weight loss does not actually match the amount of exercise I do. But you do seem to be doing plenty of exercise.


----------



## HOBIE

Heath o said:


> Feeling quite fit now done 3 half hours at gym tonight cycled 2 mile and walked the dogs 3 only lost 2lb since Sunday though  but did have a binge though for 3 days,x oh yoga I'm booked in for that on Sunday the class is only £2 at pure gym,x


You feel good when you achieve do you not ?


----------



## Heath o

Sure do hobie,feel so much different since been going gym,miss it if I don't go,


----------



## Heath o

I sure do Grannylorraine the gym and walking dogs is the only time I leave the house,x


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> I find my weight loss does not actually match the amount of exercise I do. But you do seem to be doing plenty of exercise.


Lost 3lb not 2 just looked at tickets,going down slowly,x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Heath o said:


> Lost 3lb not 2 just looked at tickets,going down slowly,x


Wow I wish mine was coming off that quick. So far this week I have list 1/4lb and weigh day is Thursday.


----------



## Peter5062

Thanks for the tip about the Aldi tracker, will take a look.
I've read somewhere that it's important to try and get rid of the fat around the midriff - around the liver and pancreas. Any tips for exercise to do this?


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> Wow I wish mine was coming off that quick. So far this week I have list 1/4lb and weigh day is Thursday.


All this exercise is finally paying off lorraine and the mrs always said I am unfit,she's luck if she walks 2 mile a day,I do more than that on rower,x


----------



## Heath o

Peter5062 said:


> Thanks for the tip about the Aldi tracker, will take a look.
> I've read somewhere that it's important to try and get rid of the fat around the midriff - around the liver and pancreas. Any tips for exercise to do this?


Hi Peter I do a lot of walking with dogs,go for ride on bike sometimes,and have just joined a gym,pure gym nr me is 10.99 off peak and 15.99 anytime,it has made a big difference


----------



## Peter5062

Thanks for this. Do you do 'power' walking, or just at normal pace?


----------



## Grannylorraine

My DN told me to do walking, as a pace fast enough to get your heart rate up, not a Sunday afternoon stroll speed.


----------



## Heath o

Peter5062 said:


> Thanks for this. Do you do 'power' walking, or just at normal pace?


Normal pace Peter plus the odd pulling from dogs,walking supposed to burn up to 100 cals an hour


----------



## Chris Hobson

Currently doing lots of indoor cycling due to my believing the pessimistic weather forecasts. I prefer cycling outdoors but I'm not too keen on being rained on. As a consequence I keep an eye on the weather forecasts and then decide what to do. Nowadays the forecasts for the short term are pretty much spot on. however, over the last few days, the forecast has been for rain which then hasn't arrived. This means that I have been cycling in the gym when I could be cycling to work and saving diesel.


----------



## Chris Hobson

Finished the Brigg Sprint Triathlon today. I had a slight rough patch during the first part of the run but otherwise felt OK. My finishing time was 1:40 which is well down on my best time of 1:16 but I'm really pleased that I can still do this kind of event. The weather was less grim than earlier forecasts had suggested, it looked as though it was going to rain. By Saturday the forecast was saying cloudy but no rain and this turned out to be correct. It was a bit cold but otherwise good.

Edit:
I finally got around to looking at the results page online to see where my ever so slightly slower time had placed me in the pecking order. The answer was fifth from last. Just four competitors finished behind me. Still, if I do get over my current problems, it should be a piece of cake getting a new PB for this course.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Chris Hobson said:


> Finished the Brigg Sprint Triathlon today. I had a slight rough patch during the first part of the run but otherwise felt OK. My finishing time was 1:40 which is well down on my best time of 1:16 but I'm really pleased that I can still do this kind of event. The weather was less grim than earlier forecasts had suggested, it looked as though it was going to rain. By Saturday the forecast was saying cloudy but no rain and this turned out to be correct. It was a bit cold but otherwise good.


Well done especially with this weather.


----------



## KayC

Have been extremely lazy due to long winter, but spring has finally come in Toronto.  Today’s menu was 25 min easy run, but what I actually did was 20 min slow jog plus 3km brisk walk.  Not much, but this is the start + I feel GOOD

Attached photo is my walking / running course.  The sky is filled with ominous clouds, so I think it’s going to rain and thunder this afternoon.


----------



## Grannylorraine

KayC said:


> Have been extremely lazy due to long winter, but spring has finally come in Toronto.  Today’s menu was 25 min easy run, but what I actually did was 20 min slow jog plus 3km brisk walk.  Not much, but this is the start + I feel GOOD
> 
> Attached photo is my walking / running course.  The sky is filled with ominous clouds, so I think it’s going to rain and thunder this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 8416


It is a good start


----------



## Chris Hobson

I've been taking it a little easy after I had to withdraw from the Lakesman Triathlon. Open water swimming started on Saturday so I have been to Allerthorpe with Liz and her sister. It was a lovely sunny morning so it was pleasant getting kitted up in our wetsuits on the lakeside. Since I am currently suffering from a mild heart condition I'm not sure that jumping into an ice cold lake is such a brilliant idea but everything went OK. The lake is roughly circular and has a ring of buoys to swim around. My first thought was 'bloody hell it's cold' and I planned to swim to the first buoy and back and then get out. I soon got used to it though and so I ended up doing two laps. There was a lady there who was training for a Channel swim wearing just a swimsuit.


----------



## Radders

Peter5062 said:


> Thanks for the tip about the Aldi tracker, will take a look.
> I've read somewhere that it's important to try and get rid of the fat around the midriff - around the liver and pancreas. Any tips for exercise to do this?


Hi Peter
I don’t think you can target visceral fat (the fat around the internal organs that they say puts people at higher risk of various problems including insulin resistance) specifically. The only sure way to reduce it is to reduce the overall fat carried. This is a bit annoying as I am a very healthy weight by all other measures except my waist, but I went out and bought a body composition scale and it reckons my visceral fat is in a healthy range, so I must just be built that way. Don’t ask me how it knows though.


----------



## Heath o

Was good day for me today,walking shop this morning,seen sign a bottom of garden free treadmill knocked on a York £600 treadmill bought for his wife but not used it,my lucky day,x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Heath o said:


> Was good day for me today,walking shop this morning,seen sign a bottom of garden free treadmill knocked on a York £600 treadmill bought for his wife but not used it,my lucky day,x


That is lucky. Hope you enjoy using it


----------



## Heath o

Struggling do quarter of a mile lorraine can tell don't use em at the gym,hope to build it up tho,x


----------



## Heath o

Managed quarter of mile hoped to build it up slowly,can tell don't use em at gym,x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Heath o said:


> Struggling do quarter of a mile lorraine can tell don't use em at the gym,hope to build it up tho,x


You could do something like the couch to 5k programme on your running machine to build up.  We are following the one you programme, but there are loads of couch to 5k apps.


----------



## Heath o

I would like to lorraine have lot of problems with me knee though.need to ask doctor for some injections see if that works,x


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> You could do something like the couch to 5k programme on your running machine to build up.  We are following the one you programme, but there are loads of couch to 5k apps.


Just down loaded the one you app lorraine gonna try it out on way gym tonight,x


----------



## Heath o

Going to be first day back at the gym for me after having 3 days of after pulling my back,going to start that couch to 5k on way down,lose a few more cals,


----------



## Grannylorraine

Heath o said:


> Going to be first day back at the gym for me after having 3 days of after pulling my back,going to start that couch to 5k on way down,lose a few more cals,


Give it a go, if your knees hurt too much then speak to doctor.  I found it really hard the first couple of weeks, then seemed easier, then harder again.  we are currently on week 8 which should be 28 mins of running, but she made us do 30 on Monday morning as it meant we finished at a good point.  Will see what she has in store for us on Wednesday which is our next session.


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> Give it a go, if your knees hurt too much then speak to doctor.  I found it really hard the first couple of weeks, then seemed easier, then harder again.  we are currently on week 8 which should be 28 mins of running, but she made us do 30 on Monday morning as it meant we finished at a good point.  Will see what she has in store for us on Wednesday which is our next session.


Your doing really well with this lorraine 30 mins of running,keep it up,I hope I'll be 8 weeks behind you,lol,x


----------



## Heath o

2 mile bike ride
29.1 km on exercise bike
Plus weights
4.5 mile walk


----------



## Grannylorraine

Heath o said:


> 2 mile bike ride
> 29.1 km on exercise bike
> Plus weights
> 4.5 mile walk


That is a lot in one day.  I have done a 45 min Pilates class today, then tomorrow is a running day again.


----------



## Heath o

Good on you lorraine keep it up,go to gym 5 days a week but finding it hard to get back into running, don't know how you do it,x


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> Give it a go, if your knees hurt too much then speak to doctor.  I found it really hard the first couple of weeks, then seemed easier, then harder again.  we are currently on week 8 which should be 28 mins of running, but she made us do 30 on Monday morning as it meant we finished at a good point.  Will see what she has in store for us on Wednesday which is our next session.


Think I'm going to try it first jogging on spot then when I fished course do it outside and build up slowly,x


----------



## Vince_UK

Well at the moment I am walking at least 7km per day between the 2 factories rather than be driven. The distance is about 1.5kms one way.
Plus the other walking I do I am averaging around 13,000 steps each day much to my amazement.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Vince_UK said:


> Well at the moment I am walking at least 7km per day between the 2 factories rather than be driven. The distance is about 1.5kms one way.
> Plus the other walking I do I am averaging around 13,000 steps each day much to my amazement.


walking is good and that is a fair distance daily.


----------



## Heath o

Easy day for me yesterday 118 mins at gym which included 14 km on exercise bike 2000m on rowing machine rest lifting weights 10 mins on cross trainer 2 mile bike ride to gym and back 1 mile with dogs plus girly chores


----------



## Grannylorraine

Heath o said:


> Easy day for me yesterday 118 mins at gym which included 14 km on exercise bike 2000m on rowing machine rest lifting weights 10 mins on cross trainer 2 mile bike ride to gym and back 1 mile with dogs plus girly chores


If that was an easy day, I am wondering what you do on a hard day.


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> If that was an easy day, I am wondering what you do on a hard day.


You wouldn't think it with size of me lorraine was 15 and half stone about 2/3 months ago now I am 14,3 2 week ago 49 year old but fitter than 18 yr old daughter who is always at gym,lol,x


----------



## Heath o

Had a real easy day today just 2 mile with dogs plus girly chores


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Had a real easy day today just 2 mile with dogs plus girly chores


They aren't really girly chores though, you may say that as there are females in the household but for single men it's an everyday part of life lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> They aren't really girly chores though, you may say that as there are females in the household but for single men it's an everyday part of life lol xx


So true Kaylz, I call lots of stuff girly like mayonnaise instead of salad creme,tea instead of coffee, etc,xx I bet all the mayo and tea lovers gang up on me now, lol xx


----------



## Spireite72

Trying to do two 30 minutes walks a day I start the heart rehab 5th of June 6weeks gym classes so they can monitor my progress without putting to much strain on my heart to quickly. Then I can start exercising properly. Planning on getting a bike and making the most of our sports club membership pool and gym lots of classes I can join.


----------



## Stitch147

Does walking a marathon count as exercise?!


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Does walking a marathon count as exercise?!


Certainly does.


----------



## Chris Hobson

I did the Grantham Sprint Triathlon today. Anyone who has been following my wibblings elsewhere on these forums will be aware that I have been suffering from a virus that has been causing me one or two problems while exercising. The problem has been gradually improving and, as a result, I have recently been able to exercise a little more normally than before. Today's event was the first time that I have been able to go out without having to take it a little easy in case I have problems. My best time for this distance is 1:16, this was achieved at Goole, a couple of years ago, on a fairly flat course. Today the cycle course was quite hilly, I stopped to help Liz as the chain had come off her bike. The run course was flat but I had to stop to take a piece of grit out of my shoe. I still managed a time of 1:27. I am totally over the moon with this result, despite not having been able to train properly since the start of the year I feel as though I'm back on course. The fact that the guy who won my age group did it in 58 minutes hasn't dampened my spirits in the slightest. I'm sixty in September so I will be moving up into a new age group, not that that will help.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Chris Hobson said:


> I did the Grantham Sprint Triathlon today. Anyone who has been following my wibblings elsewhere on these forums will be aware that I have been suffering from a virus that has been causing me one or two problems while exercising. The problem has been gradually improving and, as a result, I have recently been able to exercise a little more normally than before. Today's event was the first time that I have been able to go out without having to take it a little easy in case I have problems. My best time for this distance is 1:16, this was achieved at Goole, a couple of years ago, on a fairly flat course. Today the cycle course was quite hilly, I stopped to help Liz as the chain had come off her bike. The run course was flat but I had to stop to take a piece of grit out of my shoe. I still managed a time of 1:27. I am totally over the moon with this result, despite not having been able to train properly since the start of the year I feel as though I'm back on course. The fact that the guy who won my age group did it in 58 minutes hasn't dampened my spirits in the slightest. I'm sixty in September so I will be moving up into a new age group, not that that will help.


Well done. You deserve to be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Heath o

A good day for me today 2 mile bike ride 109 mins at gym and took dogs for a nice 6 mile walk round knott hill reservoir and hartshead pike went on treadmill at gym and did 3.5 km in 1 min stints


----------



## Northerner

Chris Hobson said:


> I did the Grantham Sprint Triathlon today. Anyone who has been following my wibblings elsewhere on these forums will be aware that I have been suffering from a virus that has been causing me one or two problems while exercising. The problem has been gradually improving and, as a result, I have recently been able to exercise a little more normally than before. Today's event was the first time that I have been able to go out without having to take it a little easy in case I have problems. My best time for this distance is 1:16, this was achieved at Goole, a couple of years ago, on a fairly flat course. Today the cycle course was quite hilly, I stopped to help Liz as the chain had come off her bike. The run course was flat but I had to stop to take a piece of grit out of my shoe. I still managed a time of 1:27. I am totally over the moon with this result, despite not having been able to train properly since the start of the year I feel as though I'm back on course. The fact that the guy who won my age group did it in 58 minutes hasn't dampened my spirits in the slightest. I'm sixty in September so I will be moving up into a new age group, not that that will help.


Great result, and great to hear that you are well on the track to full recovery Chris!


----------



## Spireite72

Walked about a mile to doctors and back stroll round Tesco on way home 2 weeks ago I would have been asleep after feeling fitter and stronger everyday. On my own at the minute kids at school and missus at work so I’m not supposed to go far.


----------



## KayC

We had rain in the morning, but it cleared around lunch time.
Toronto at the moment is 19 degree, which isn't too bad.
I did 30 min slow jogging (about 3.6km) then 2 km brisk walking.
Not much, but I'm feeling good.


----------



## KayC

The sun is very strong and it's very windy today.  I did 5.4 km slow jogging then 1.8 km walking.  Things are getting easier.


----------



## Heath o

KayC said:


> The sun is very strong and it's very windy today.  I did 5.4 km slow jogging then 1.8 km walking.  Things are getting easier.


How long you been running kayc, used to be able run long distance,but finding it hard to run 60 seconds now


----------



## KayC

Heath o said:


> How long you been running kayc, used to be able run long distance,but finding it hard to run 60 seconds now


Used to be able to run 10 km (with struggle  ) but that was about 5 years ago.  Since I moved to Toronto last year, I've been quite lazy so I'm building up my strength again.  Hope one day I can complete the half marathon !!


----------



## Bubbsie

Honestly you couldn't make it up...watching the news on childhood obesity & what measures schools are doing to tackle it...one school has introduced a mile run into their curriculum...the reporter on that item was just announced...her name...Debbie Tubby...unfortunate or what?


----------



## KayC

Bubbsie said:


> Honestly you couldn't make it up...watching the news on childhood obesity & what measures schools are doing to tackle it...one school has introduced a mile run into their curriculum...the reporter on that item was just announced...her name...Debbie Tubby...unfortunate or what?



If Debbie is called Debs, she's doubly unfortunate, because it means 'fat and ugly' in Japanese !  Sorry if anybody called Debs is reading this thread, but it's TRUE


----------



## KayC

Just done 5.4 km slow jogging and 1.8 km walking.  It started raining while walking, but it was light and warm one so I didn't mind.  I found a lot of robins on my running path, they are American robins, which are taller than English ones.  I prefer dumpy little English robins.


----------



## KayC

Did 1 hour muscle training, which includes squat and lange........ I still don't know which exercise is effective for my purpose so don't have a fixed menu yet.  I want a personal trainer to consult.


----------



## Angelala

AndBreathe said:


> I'm a fairly active person, by nature, and I have a few golden rules I follow, like parking at the far end of the supermarket carpark (fewer paint dings is an added bonus), walking all the isles, when when I don't need anything in them, and aside from overnight, I use the loo upstairs, if I'm downstairs (and vice versa).  So I'm active but also what I call sedentary active.
> 
> On Wednesday our local DUK group meeting had a speaker from the NIHR, talking about exercise, relating it to both diabetes and general health.  He was excellent, and made his talk interactive.  I don't mean we were doing star jumps or running on the spot, but making contributions and comment along the way.
> 
> Aside from "the more you can move around and exercise the better" generalisations, he shared a couple of absolute humdingers.  The shocker for me was that studies have shown folks significantly overestimate their activity levels, but again, studies show the average person is sedentary 80% of the day.  A day being a 24 hour cycle.
> 
> The second, and most amazing thing was they ran a small study (most likely a feasibilty to something bigger) into the impacts of just standing up.  This is the act of standing, not the act of loitering around.  Their study had participants into their lab for 2, 8-hour periods.  During the first, the participants were fed a couple of set meals, and their body data (pulse etc) monitored by FitBit stylee kit, plus regular bloods (via a canula fitted at the outset).
> 
> The process was then repeated (participants, food intake, content, timing and measuring) exactly, except that participants were asked to stand up and stay standing for a 5 minute period, every 30 minutes.  The improvement in their blood glucose scores was positively significant.  He quoted a figure, but when I interrogated him (as I would,......... ahem), he did admit he'd have to revisit that detail.
> 
> So in effect, limiting the duration of our sitting to shorter periods of time is helpful, even if we can't do anything else.
> 
> There's about to be a feasibilty study run to look at the impact of exercise (no dietary interventions) on pre-diabetic individuals.  Those measurements will be done by FitBit gizmos and participants wearing Libre sensors.
> 
> There is some fascinating work being done on diabetes at the moment, and that's only a tiny, tiny granule of it.  The NIHR site details all the various studies and trials they are running, and they're always looking for trialists.


----------



## Angelala

Well I have always used running as my go to exercise. But the weather over winter made it impossible to run and a few colds etc also stopped me. I have also suffered from hip pain that got in the way of a regular run...but I'm running again and the hip pain is not there at the moment!!! so this week two runs of 3km done so far and I'm hoping to do a few more this week.


----------



## Northerner

Angelala said:


> Well I have always used running as my go to exercise. But the weather over winter made it impossible to run and a few colds etc also stopped me. I have also suffered from hip pain that got in the way of a regular run...but I'm running again and the hip pain is not there at the moment!!! so this week two runs of 3km done so far and I'm hoping to do a few more this week.


Well done, i hope the hip pain doesn't return


----------



## Matt Cycle

Angelala said:


> Well I have always used running as my go to exercise. But the weather over winter made it impossible to run and a few colds etc also stopped me. I have also suffered from hip pain that got in the way of a regular run...but I'm running again and the hip pain is not there at the moment!!! so this week two runs of 3km done so far and I'm hoping to do a few more this week.



Well done Angela. Keep at it.


----------



## Ingressus

Oooo im so bad i take no exercise im a rep spend most of my time in a car i just carnt get started just got a dog well it leaves his mother in a couple of weeks its a shi tzu so at least it will force me out for a walk, embarrassing dog though lol


----------



## HOBIE

They are good exercise DOGS


----------



## Chris Hobson

I'm going to make you feel even worse then Simon. I've just popped over to let you all know that I've just done an ultra marathon at the Endure 24 at Bramham Park near Leeds. The objective is to run as far as you can in 24 hours. You can enter as a solo, as a pair or as part of a team. Myself and wife Liz entered as a pair called Little Short Legs and Chrome Dome. We did 65 miles between us. The winning solo runner did 125 miles and several solos did 100 and got a special tee shirt. If I get time I will post an account of the weekend's adventures which, apart from all the running, include camping, alfresco cooking and overflowing portaloos.


----------



## Pamela Powmey

Wow I envy anyone who can exercise, you see I'm a power wheelchair user with limited upper body strength, I'm type 2 and nearly 68. 
Wether or not you walk, run do marathons or swim, at least you can, so do it and enjoy it.


----------



## Jakki098

I too am a wheelchair user, soon to move to electric powered due to worsening mobility, but I can still do yoga!! I love it. It may hurt like hell at the time, but it does so much to help keep the mobility I have, building good strong inner core and for my mentality in coping with serious frustration at myself - and the ocean of arrogant, ignorant "thickets" I find myself surrounded by on a daily basis. I still find it amazing how people look directly at me, see me coming and decide to walk right in front of me somehow expecting me to dematerialise. Then, without fail, blame me!! Oh the verbal abuse... Long live yoga!! Keeps me sane and fit!


----------



## C&E Guy

None whatsoever apart from up the stairs a couple of times a day, and the walk from my car to my desk.

As well as Type1, I also have Multiple Sclerosis and get absolutely exhausted by any exercise. Even trying to weed the garden is more than enough after just 5 minutes.

Fortunately (and I've no idea how) my weight has not changed in 2 years. If anything, I've had to tighten the belt in my trousers by a notch!

I know this is terrible but I just can't face it.


----------



## Pine Marten

I normally try and workout to exercise dvds 2-3 times a week, but in this muggy weather I really can't summon up the energy, though I might try this afternoon when Mr Marten's gone out.

We have lots of stairs (Victorian house...) and no car, so we walk a lot, so I'm not too sedentary


----------



## Emma Lowery

I don't do much exercise at all at the moment really need to get back into the swing of it. The OH has got two bikes and has suggested that we go out for a bike ride together, might give this a go over the weekend


----------



## HOBIE

Please enjoy Emma


----------



## Chris Hobson

I've just done the Grimsby 10K run. Time was 48:13, placing 608/3073. I've just posted a little write up if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Wirrallass

Chris Hobson said:


> I've just done the Grimsby 10K run. Time was 48:13, placing 608/3073. I've just posted a little write up if anyone wants to take a look.


Glad you were well enough to run today Chris ~ good for you. I'll take a looksie in your other thread. Again, well done you
WL


----------



## missclb

Two dog walks a day; around 30mins in the morning and 45-60mins in the evening. And I try and run every week day morning before work, for half an hour.


----------



## HOBIE

missclb said:


> Two dog walks a day; around 30mins in the morning and 45-60mins in the evening. And I try and run every week day morning before work, for half an hour.


 Well done, its better when your active.


----------



## Ruby/London

Couldn't begin to contemplate exercise in this heat but come the Autumn ...


----------



## Matt Cycle

Ruby/London said:


> Couldn't begin to contemplate exercise in this heat but come the Autumn ...



If the heat's a problem there's always swimming.


----------



## Chris Hobson

Did the East Hull parkrun today. Time 22:10 just twenty eight seconds outside my PB. Position 42/384.


----------



## Chris Hobson

For the past few weeks I have been trying to get my 1500 meter swim down to less than forty minutes. My best effort had been 40:20 and I had started to think that I would never do it. Monday morning I tried once again and got in at 38:55.

When I was diagnosed in May 2013, I fitted a new cycle computer to my old mountain bike. I have been commuting on it during the summer since then and today the mile counter was going to pass 8,888.8 on my ride home from work. Unfortunately I forgot to look and when I remembered it had gone past. I don't know why such things amuse me they just do.


----------



## HOBIE

Some good story's


----------



## Chris Hobson

Stories Hobie, don't be a greengrocer.

I suppose that it is self evident that I really enjoy contributing to this thread. I wish that more people would post about their activities so that it doesn't look so much as though I'm hogging it all to myself. Anyway, open water swimming at Allerthorpe today. Seriously considered going in without my wetsuit on but then chickened out. After a couple of laps of the lake decided to give it a go, got out, shed wetsuit and got back in. Even after a summer like this one, the lake is still cold, just not utterly freezing. I had to ease myself back in and still got that breathless feeling as I lowered my top half into the water but once I got myself acclimatised I was fine. I had a really enjoyable swim and reflected that I have diabetes to thank for getting me involved in this stuff in the first place.

In other news, I have been patching up holes in my wetsuit. I am convincing myself that I have arrived as a triathlete and general open water swimmer now that my wetsuit is looking as though it has seen some serious action and needs repairing.


----------



## Dave W

Got a target of cycling 1000 miles this year, though don't think I'll manage as too many holidays away from home get in the way of cycling on my e-bike.
Did a nice hard ride on farm tracks over the Sidlaw hills last week. Views were great but was very hard going on steep loose gravel farm tracks.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Dave & keep at it pls


----------



## Sedbet

wirralass said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to open a new thread as to how much exercise we each do on a daily/weekly basis. I for one have resumed exercising on my exercise bike twice a day to help me stay as fit as I can atm & also to maintain a good bgls. My old back prevents me from walking too far for any length of time but I'm hoping to resume swimming soon, used to swim 1mile x 4times per wk (No back pain when swimming) Didn't learn to swim till I was 63! My right knee doesn't currently condone exercise so i start off slowly on my exercise bike then build up, a replacement knee could be on the cards! I also do stretching & floor exercises.
> 
> Type2 since April 2016
> Diet & exercise only


----------



## Sedbet

Great idea. I walk a mile for our newspapers most mornings and often walk to the local shops and back which is about 3 miles. I try to play golf 2-3 times a week, unfortunately I am struggling with this because of Post Prandial Hypoglycaemia. Any suggestions for suitable food during golf would be appreciated). Love gardening. In between all this I share housework with my husband who is also a keen golfer. I think I have my priorities right


----------



## missclb

So I moved house last weekend, and the development I've moved into has a pool – I should add that I live in the Middle East. The weather is starting to cool down now to a fantastic temperature, so after a pleasant morning dog walk, I did my first swim in around 5 years (not counting the odd dip in the ocean, or surface swim after a dive). It's soooo good to be back in the pool. But my goodness my arms felt it. I only managed a little less than 20 mins before my shoulders began to feel weak and tired, muscles that I've clearly not been using much recently. But anyway, I skipped home rather pleased with myself. I need to find my underwater MP3 player, no idea which box it's in!!! For all you distance swimmers out there, it's literally the best thing since synthetic insulin.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm afraid I haven't been doing any exercise lately apart from easy stretch exercises and the occasional walk to the local shops ~ 20mins at most. My back and both hips have been giving me excruiating pain which prompted my GP to refer me to a back pain Specialist. I have had a spine MRI scan and now awaiting the results. I'm going to purchase another exercise bike to use at home in the hope that my dodgy knees don't seize up. Knee replacements are on the cards but I'm trying to avoid those if at all possible.

Keep up with your exercises folks in any which way or form you enjoy most as it's imperative for our health and well being. 

WL


----------



## Ditto

I can just about get into Sale and back on the 'bus! Even then I'm trudging. Gone are the days when I used to walk miles. Need to get back to that.


----------



## Wirrallass

Well today I managed about 20mins stretching exercises ~ standing and floor ~ that is until my back & hips screamed STOP!! I'll try another 20 minutes later this evening ~ or maybe 15mins. It's gruelling but I don't know if its wise to continue these stretches or not when they cause me so much pain. Advice anyone please? Thanks in advance.

WL


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'd say no WL if it's causing pain.  What has the doc advised?


----------



## Wirrallass

Matt Cycle said:


> I'd say no WL if it's causing pain.  What has the doc advised?


Thank you Matt. I'm still waiting to see my GP. He's on annual leave and I'm also awaiting results of the MRI Scan. GP referred me to have Physiotherapy and my first session is 02 November. I feel as if there is a heavy weight tied to my lower spine and the pain is debilitating. Hopefully will get to speak with my GP next week. Thanks again.

WL


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Thank you Matt. I'm still waiting to see my GP. He's on annual leave and I'm also awaiting results of the MRI Scan. GP referred me to have Physiotherapy and my first session is 02 November. I feel as if there is a heavy weight tied to my lower spine and the pain is debilitating. Hopefully will get to speak with my GP next week. Thanks again.
> 
> WL


@wirralass sorry you’re suffering so much.  I was in a similar position before I had hip surgery. One thing that enabled me to exercise a little bit was a foam roller. It’s painful to roll over tight muscles but does seem to allow exercise afterwards. That said, my pain wasn’t knee related so I’d suggest investigating to see if it will be helpful and not exacerbate the situation. Also I bathed in aromatherapy oils to relax muscles too. Let us know how you get on at GP.


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> @wirralass sorry you’re suffering so much.  I was in a similar position before I had hip surgery. One thing that enabled me to exercise a little bit was a foam roller. It’s painful to roll over tight muscles but does seem to allow exercise afterwards. That said, my pain wasn’t knee related so I’d suggest investigating to see if it will be helpful and not exacerbate the situation. Also I bathed in aromatherapy oils to relax muscles too. Let us know how you get on at GP.


Thank you for that Sally W. Whilst writing I'm watching the tv programme Without Limits. British and Australian veterans at the Invictus Games Sydney, after the dramatic expedition across Western Australia. I don't feel I can complain about the pain I'm suffering after seeing the those brave veterans cross the wilderness, in high temperatures I hasten to add ~ whilst suffering various disabilities ~ physical ~ mentally ~ emotionally ~ visually. They put me to shame.

However, I'm still in excruiating pain but when I complain (I try not to) I say it quietly, without fuss not wishing to draw attention to myself. My pain is nothing compared to that of those veterans. Sally I use Epson Salts in the bath water but I'll look into buying aromatherapy oils and a foam roller so thanks for the tip.
I hope your hip replacement is behaving better than your 'old' hip!

WL


----------



## Ditto

> I'm still in excruiating pain


I wouldn't overdo the exercise then.


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Thank you for that Sally W. Whilst writing I'm watching the tv programme Without Limits. British and Australian veterans at the Invictus Games Sydney, after the dramatic expedition across Western Australia. I don't feel I can complain about the pain I'm suffering after seeing the those brave veterans cross the wilderness, in high temperatures I hasten to add ~ whilst suffering various disabilities ~ physical ~ mentally ~ emotionally ~ visually. They put me to shame.
> 
> However, I'm still in excruiating pain but when I complain (I try not to) I say it quietly, without fuss not wishing to draw attention to myself. My pain is nothing compared to that of those veterans. Sally I use Epson Salts in the bath water but I'll look into buying aromatherapy oils and a foam roller so thanks for the tip.
> I hope your hip replacement is behaving better than your 'old' hip!
> 
> WL



Awww don’t feel bad. I often think that when I see war torn countries with innocent children being targeted and think how fortunate I am. But nonetheless your struggles are what you live with day to day so don’t feel bad. We need to take care of ourselves before we can help others. I’ve looked up foam rollers for knee pain on you tube and it seems there are tutorials. Rolling over the muscle IS painful in itself but I found the pain was worth it when it freed up the muscle to enable me to walk.


----------



## HOBIE

As much as possible


----------



## Wirrallass

Try as I must, I'm finding it difficult to do any exercise at the moment. The pain in my back and both hips is still excruiating and relentless. The dodgy knees have now joined the Creaky Bone Orchestra and playing The Old Woman's Bone Ragtime Symphony. What a freaking sound  Never heard anything like it My feet are sure to be the next to join in by harmonizing with the Shuffle Blueshaha! I cant wait for Friday for my Scan results and hopefully the start if physiotherapy and/or treatment.

WL


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Try as I must, I'm finding it difficult to do any exercise at the moment. The pain in my back and both hips is still excruiating and relentless. The dodgy knees have now joined the Creaky Bone Orchestra and playing The Old Woman's Bone Ragtime Symphony. What a freaking sound  Never heard anything like it My feet are sure to be the next to join in by harmonizing with the Shuffle Blueshaha! I cant wait for Friday for my Scan results and hopefully the start if physiotherapy and/or treatment.
> 
> WL


Awww good luck for Friday WL. Will be thinking of you


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> Try as I must, I'm finding it difficult to do any exercise at the moment. The pain in my back and both hips is still excruiating and relentless. The dodgy knees have now joined the Creaky Bone Orchestra and playing The Old Woman's Bone Ragtime Symphony. What a freaking sound  Never heard anything like it My feet are sure to be the next to join in by harmonizing with the Shuffle Blueshaha! I cant wait for Friday for my Scan results and hopefully the start if physiotherapy and/or treatment.
> 
> WL


Made me smile WL. Please look after yourself. Good luck for Fri.


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Made me smile WL. Please look after yourself. Good luck for Fri.


Thanks HOBIE. I like to inject a little humour into a bad situation if I can else I'll cry

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> Awww good luck for Friday WL. Will be thinking of you


Thank you Sally it is appreciated

WL


----------



## Chris Hobson

These posts are letting me know just how lucky I am to be able to exercise more or less normally without problems. I am currently trying to get run fit in time for the Rudolf Romp, a 24 mile trail run over the Yorkshire Wolds on 1st December.


----------



## KARNAK

Chris Hobson said:


> These posts are letting me know just how lucky I am to be able to exercise more or less normally without problems. I am currently trying to get run fit in time for the Rudolf Romp, a 24 mile trail run over the Yorkshire Wolds on 1st December.



Good luck with that Chris, we as your forum colleagues are with you in spirit if not in ability .


----------



## Wirrallass

Chris Hobson said:


> These posts are letting me know just how lucky I am to be able to exercise more or less normally without problems. I am currently trying to get run fit in time for the Rudolf Romp, a 24 mile trail run over the Yorkshire Wolds on 1st December.


Chris, I used to be athletic in my younger days but now I find exercise so damn frustrating because the mind is willing but the body isn't. However my youngest tells me there are options open for me to make life a little less painful ~ ie hydrotherapy; yoga; physiotherapy; a new exercise bike and probably a lot more in an effort to prevent me being tied up in knots with pain! I don't want to take painkillers on a regular basis for the rest of my life as I don't know what effect this will have on my internal organs. I'm already taking too many meds as it is imo but unfortunately I have to.

Yes you are fortunate Chris but that is because you've been active for many years and you've put in the necessary hard work to stay fit to achieve the results you have to date ~ and often with Liz by your side. Not only do I envy you your fitness Chris, but in fact I admire & respect you for pushing yourself to your limits and I wish you the very best of good luck for the Rudolph Romp on 01 December. You deserve to do well. Looking forward to your update next month

WL
Edited. Added 'Respect' ~ and 'next month'


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Chris, I used to be athletic in my younger days but now I find exercise so damn frustrating because the mind is willing but the body isn't. However my youngest tells me there are options open for me to make life a little less painful ~ ie hydrotherapy; yoga; physiotherapy; a new exercise bike and probably a lot more in an effort to prevent me being tied up in knots with pain! I don't want to take painkillers on a regular basis for the rest of my life as I don't know what effect this will have on my internal organs. I'm already taking too many meds as it is imo but unfortunately I have to.
> 
> Yes you are fortunate Chris but that is because you've been active for many years and you've put in the necessary hard work to stay fit to achieve the results you have to date ~ and often with Liz by your side. Not only do I envy you your fitness Chris, but in fact I admire & respect you for pushing yourself to your limits and I wish you the very best of good luck for the Rudolph Romp on 01 December. You deserve to do well. Looking forward to your update next month
> 
> WL
> Edited. Added 'Respect' ~ and 'next month'


@wirralass how did you get on Friday?


----------



## HOBIE

As much as I can


----------



## Elaine Adams

Until March, when I managed to fall and get a complicated fracture of the wrist, I was ice skating twice a week and walking to any where less than 2 miles away, and cycling at the weekends.  Now, still recovering from the fracture, I was in a cast for 12 weeks, I have been walking a bit more often and a bit further than normal, I have done a few 5k park runs, but these cause my wrist and hand to swell a lot, and as I am still unable to put weight on my wrist,  cycling is out.  I have not been able to go ice skating as I am still unable to tie my skate laces tight enough, but keep trying...but I have changed my diet, and opted for a low carb, low fat diet, following Michael Moseley's 8 week, 800 cals a day blood glucose diet (sorry can't being myself to use the word sugar...that is the white stuff some folks put in tea...the body produces glucose not sugar).  Any way I have lost 15K in  weight, and get the blood results from tests taken at the start of week 6 this afternoon.  But for 15 years I was diet and exercise controlled, then redundancy pushed the blood glucose levels up, and I started medication that didn't even touch the levels, so no reduction from medication!!


----------



## WHT

Just struggling at the minute; getting back on my regular bike rides. Haven't done any real cycling since 5 Nov. Doing my head in as I know I have to do this and just feel so UNmotivated at the moment for riding. Got ready today to go off on my bike and ended up in a strop; which resulted in me throwing in the towel and not doing it. Was doing okay while back. Now feel I've lost my mojo! Walking is out as if i walk any long distance it leave me in pain. Riding a bike is putting up with pain and telling myself that it's pain or live with the complications of diabetes.  The 'tiny win' in all of this is that I am now just under the 10st mark as before was heading towards the 11 mark. So need to keep in mind that I'm slowly losing weight which is great now seeing some difference in weighing myself (which can be depressing). Onwards and upwards!


----------



## HOBIE

Elaine Adams said:


> Until March, when I managed to fall and get a complicated fracture of the wrist, I was ice skating twice a week and walking to any where less than 2 miles away, and cycling at the weekends.  Now, still recovering from the fracture, I was in a cast for 12 weeks, I have been walking a bit more often and a bit further than normal, I have done a few 5k park runs, but these cause my wrist and hand to swell a lot, and as I am still unable to put weight on my wrist,  cycling is out.  I have not been able to go ice skating as I am still unable to tie my skate laces tight enough, but keep trying...but I have changed my diet, and opted for a low carb, low fat diet, following Michael Moseley's 8 week, 800 cals a day blood glucose diet (sorry can't being myself to use the word sugar...that is the white stuff some folks put in tea...the body produces glucose not sugar).  Any way I have lost 15K in  weight, and get the blood results from tests taken at the start of week 6 this afternoon.  But for 15 years I was diet and exercise controlled, then redundancy pushed the blood glucose levels up, and I started medication that didn't even touch the levels, so no reduction from medication!!


Well done EA


----------



## Chris Hobson

Did the Doncaster 10K today. Time was 28:29 which was a little slower than my best time for the distance but OK.

Edit
That should read 48:29. Hell if I'd done it in less than half an hour I would have been pleased as I would have won. My official chip time was 48:21, position 635/2415.


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> @wirralass how did you get on Friday?


Thank you for asking @Sally and I'm sorry for not replying before now. The MRI scan revealed degenerative Spondylitis of the spine (age sucks!) and have been prescribed strong painkillers and Physiotherapy which starts in two weeks. I'm looking into having Hydrotherapy simultaneously with the physiotherapy to see if this will give me some relief from the pain. I'm also contemplating CBD oil ~ the legal oil. The Specialist advised that if the pain extends down from my knees to ankles, then she would consider surgery on two of my discs but it is only a consider for now. Since I last posted I've had steroid injections in both my dodgy knees ugh hurt like hellbut my right knee is already giving me jip Happy days!
WL


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Thank you for asking @Sally and I'm sorry for not replying before now. The MRI scan revealed degenerative Spondylitis of the spine (age sucks!) and have been prescribed strong painkillers and Physiotherapy which starts in two weeks. I'm looking into having Hydrotherapy simultaneously with the physiotherapy to see if this will give me some relief from the pain. I'm also contemplating CBD oil ~ the legal oil. The Specialist advised that if the pain extends down from my knees to ankles, then she would consider surgery on two of my discs but it is only a consider for now. Since I last posted I've had steroid injections in both my dodgy knees ugh hurt like hellbut my right knee is already giving me jip Happy days!
> WL


@wirralass sorry to hear that & also painkillers are unfortunate but so necessary. Best of luck Let me know how you get on woth CBD oil- I may consider it


----------



## Carolg

Sorry to hear this wirralass.hope your therapies help


----------



## HOBIE

Seriously Good Luck WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Sally W @Carolg and @HOBIE 
Thank you all for your support, it is appreciated. I'll update as and when in the New Year. Take care x

WL


----------



## HOBIE

Going for a walk this afternoon


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Going for a walk this afternoon


Enjoyed ! No rain & was bright.


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Enjoyed ! No rain & was bright.


That's a change from riding your motor cycle HOBIE

WL


----------



## SkinnyLiz

wirralass said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to open a new thread as to how much exercise we each do on a daily/weekly basis. I for one have resumed exercising on my exercise bike twice a day to help me stay as fit as I can atm & also to maintain a good bgls. My old back prevents me from walking too far for any length of time but I'm hoping to resume swimming soon, used to swim 1mile x 4times per wk (No back pain when swimming) Didn't learn to swim till I was 63! My right knee doesn't currently condone exercise so i start off slowly on my exercise bike then build up, a replacement knee could be on the cards! I also do stretching & floor exercises.
> 
> Type2 since April 2016
> Diet & exercise only


Does shopping count?  Made most of my 12k+ steps doing final Christmas present hunt.


----------



## Wirrallass

SkinnyLiz said:


> Does shopping count?  Made most of my 12k+ steps doing final Christmas present hunt.


Absolutely it does SkinnyLiz. Just walking around the aisles in a supermarket can earn you 1k+ steps. Anyway well done on your 12K steps, keep up the good work.
WL


----------



## Barbie1

I did my local Christmas special parkrun this morning.
There were over 450 of us, mostly wearing something Christmassy, even the dogs who came along seemed to be sporting sparkles etc! Santa hats galore!

And the marshalls sang a specially edited version of the briefing to us to the tune of one of the carols.  What a good feel to it all!

Funniest thing for me as I drove home was to see all the various runners making their way back home on foot with their bright costumes standing out!
Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Barbie1 said:


> I did my local Christmas special parkrun this morning.
> There were over 450 of us, mostly wearing something Christmassy, even the dogs who came along seemed to be sporting sparkles etc! Santa hats galore!
> 
> And the marshalls sang a specially edited version of the briefing to us to the tune of one of the carols.  What a good feel to it all!
> 
> Funniest thing for me as I drove home was to see all the various runners making their way back home on foot with their bright costumes standing out!
> Happy Christmas everyone!



Well done Barbie.


----------



## Omar

Mine is walking or Cycling. I Cycle for at least an hour on most days


----------



## HOBIE

Omar said:


> Mine is walking or Cycling. I Cycle for at least an hour on most days


Good for you Omar. Being active is good


----------



## Carolg

Walk to shops and carried bag back. 4350 steps.better than nothing


----------



## Carolg

Walk to the beach, along the seafront, it was sunny, cold and windy, but boy it blew the cobwebs away. Couldn’t see for the sun so went in and ordered new prescription sun glasses. Specsavers love me these two months !!


----------



## HOBIE

Don't you feel better being out in the fresh air Carolg . Well done


----------



## Wirrallass

The only exercise I'm able to do at the moment are the exercises that my physiotherapist has given me to do ~ plus on her advice to sit on a wobbly cushion 5 x daily. To date I'm not feeling any benefit but it's early days yet. I've started using CBD Oil ~ similarly early days. 

Well done everyone on your respective achievements.
WL


----------



## rustee2011

At the moment I can only do walking - I went to the gym a week and a half ago. I had the tail ends of a cold. It turned it into a nasty chill. So this time I am waiting until it has left my system before I go back. I do miss it big time though


----------



## Caz73

A good 4-6 mile walk 3 times a week (hills to get the heart rate going) and just started back jogging once a week, I know its not much but getting back into it after completing c25k last year.  Strangely after jogging levels go up! After walking levels come down.  Can't win sometimes.


----------



## HOBIE

Caz73 said:


> A good 4-6 mile walk 3 times a week (hills to get the heart rate going) and just started back jogging once a week, I know its not much but getting back into it after completing c25k last year.  Strangely after jogging levels go up! After walking levels come down.  Can't win sometimes.


Nothing wrong with a good walk


----------



## Caz73

With half a scone and cream and a coffee at the local garden centre


----------



## Cyclemanc

I work in a food factory (the one with a certain tiger called Tony)

Just checked my phone and the step count per 12hr shift is anything between 16000 and 19000 steps. 

Does this count as exercise??


----------



## Northerner

Cyclemanc said:


> I work in a food factory (the one with a certain tiger called Tony)
> 
> Just checked my phone and the step count per 12hr shift is anything between 16000 and 19000 steps.
> 
> Does this count as exercise??


Absolutely! Better than sitting on your behind all day staring at a computer screen (like I used to do!  )


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks!

I've just received my 2018 review from Fitbit.
Mindful that l'd been less than active for the last six months coz of back and hips issues ~ and when I have, my exercise wasn't really anything to write home about ~ I don't think I did too badly!

I walked 98 km
Walked 145,850 steps
Burned off 127,639 Calories 

WL


----------



## Carlos

I cycle a bit. Started mid 2016, a few miles now and then and built from there. I am now doing between 30 and 50 miles per week, and has helped enormously with improved control.

Have also started doing park run with my wife and children, they are old hand at it, I am still learning the ropes.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Carlos. You do feel better being out


----------



## Carlos

HOBIE said:


> Well done Carlos. You do feel better being out


Indeed. Today was a beautiful day here, if a bit chilly, managed to fit in a 10 mile ride at lunchtime and it was great.


A view of the Malverns, it almost looks like spring.


----------



## HOBIE

Too much white stuff up here.


----------



## WHT

Well cycling stopped mostly, occasionally do some local laps around place. So as alternative have resorted to doing ''indoor'' exercise. I can but do my best with what I got. So I'm doing lunges, bicep curls, knee pushups, squats. I've got a resistance band and abs roller although stopped the abs roller...come back to that at a later date. However have noticed how 'firmer' my calf muscles have become and my thigh muscles have returned to being firm again. Still being persistent but 'downed tools' with everything over xmas. So just getting back to the start of exercising again. Slow but still hanging in with it all. motivation lets me down in a hurry!


----------



## Carlos

HOBIE said:


> Too much white stuff up here.


There was snow showers forecast for early morning here, but never materalised. It won't last, hopefully.


----------



## Chris Hobson

I'm struggling to get my ar$e in gear after my lazy Xmas. I did a 10k run this morning at a very leisurely pace. Lovely bright and frosty morning. This week's total then is one 10k run, one swim, 1500m freestyle, and six bike rides to work and back totalling about 66 miles. I really need to get back in the weights room but I've sort of had enough for now.


----------



## Lorraine hunt

I do yoga more or less every day, and run 3-4 times a week, walk to work each day that’s just under 2 miles, do the odd stint in gym


----------



## Edgar

I walk about 6000 steps each day if it's dry!


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Edgar, it does your head good too


----------



## Edgar

Did just over 10000 today! Going on holiday tomorrow so I expect I'll put on a few pounds


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I've just received my 2018 review from Fitbit.
> Mindful that l'd been less than active for the last six months coz of back and hips issues ~ and when I have, my exercise wasn't really anything to write home about ~ I don't think I did too badly!
> 
> I walked 98 km
> Walked 145,850 steps
> Burned off 127,639 Calories
> 
> WL


@wirralass Ditto. I’d been doing well with exercise last year until rowing machine at gym did my hip in and then new bed did my back in. We’ll both do better this year I’m sure


----------



## Omar

Sally W said:


> @wirralass Ditto. I’d been doing well with exercise last year until rowing machine at gym did my hip in and then new bed did my back in. We’ll both do better this year I’m sure



Aww, I managed to do my hip in playing football, its why I changed to cycling 



wirralass said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I've just received my 2018 review from Fitbit.
> Mindful that l'd been less than active for the last six months coz of back and hips issues ~ and when I have, my exercise wasn't really anything to write home about ~ I don't think I did too badly!
> 
> I walked 98 km
> Walked 145,850 steps
> Burned off 127,639 Calories
> 
> WL



So modest, I think that's excellent!


----------



## MrsC

I started a bounce class before Christmas. Have increased from 1 day to 3 days a week. It’s a hard workout and I lose approx 1000 plus calories per hour and take 4000 plus steps. It’s a full on cardio. Plus tomorrow myself and husband will be walking about 3 miles a day. See if I can get fitter. X


----------



## Lorraine hunt

I think we are all amazing however we all keep fit, it’s not easy being diabetic and keeping fit and balancing it all


----------



## HOBIE

Am itching to get out on bike. Too much white stuff all over for tomorrow


----------



## SueEK

Wow you all sound amazing, I ah d been a bit of a slob for years, just running around after grandchildren etc. Dg last month and have obviously realised I must get my act in gear. I have bought a 2nd hand treadmill, used it last week for first time and got an infected toe as my trainers were too snug, not a good start - I won’t give up. I have a dog who is agoraphobic so dog walks are out but she did want to get on the treadmill with me - life is all back to front at the moment. Well done everybody, I hope to be able to be proud of my exercise regime one day too haha


----------



## Carlos

35 miles on the bike today. Lovely morning. Set off at quarter to seven and there was already a hint of daylight. I am aiming to do 50km every Sunday this year, but the weather at the end of January put a spanner in the works. Hopefully it will improve from now.


----------



## SueEK

Well done Carlos, I’m impressed


----------



## Carlos

SueEK said:


> Well done Carlos, I’m impressed


Thanks, @SueEK. I'm just a pootler, really, @Matt Cycle is the one to watch for impressive cycling.


----------



## SueEK

Carlos said:


> Thanks, @SueEK. I'm just a pootler, really, @Matt Cycle is the one to watch for impressive cycling.


I would love to take up cycling again but have chronic coccydenia so a definite no-no. I have however bought a treadmill and starting swimming again. I want to start badminton again but have no-one to go with, I will get my bg down and stay down and hopefully reduce my tablets, 2000mg at the mo but very early days. Have lost 8lb in 6 wks but am only 10st 11lb and 5ft 9in and I look scrawny at anything less than 10stone, it’s all a big mix up at present but like everyone else on the forum, we are all trying to work out what works for us. Really nice to be able to get lots of different opinions and advice.
Good luck with your cycling and have fun. ‍♂️


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck Sue. A positive attitude


----------



## Carlos

SueEK said:


> I would love to take up cycling again but have chronic coccydenia so a definite no-no.


Have you looked at adaptive cycling solutions? Perhaps something like a recumbent trike might help. It looks like you have alternatives you enjoy, though, which is the important thing.


----------



## SueEK

Thanks Carlos, I can’t do any exercise that involves sitting or laying on my back but as you say there are other things I can do. In a strange way am looking forward to challenging myself


----------



## Chris Hobson

Maybe you need one of these :


----------



## SueEK

Hmm, very novel but can’t really see myself on one of them haha. Still haven’t been able to use the treadmill. Got my toe sorted out at the chiropodist, had a small procedure so wasn’t allowed to exercise, now my toe is bad again. I think the treadmill is sitting in the corner of my lounge laughing at me. I have been swimming though hah!! Lost 2lb more even though I don’t want to, no idea what to eat and haven’t really got a clue what I’m doing but hey ho, life could be an awful lot worse


----------



## Carlos

Weather and travel for work kept me off the bike for a month. Finally last Sunday managed to get a ride in, 54k around Bredon Hill and back.

Today working from home, so squeezed in 10 local miles at lunchtime. It feels good getting the legs turning.


----------



## SueEK

Blimey, I’m worn out just thinking about that Carlos


----------



## Carlos

SueEK said:


> Blimey, I’m worn out just thinking about that Carlos


It isn't that hard once you get into it. When I started cycling about three years ago I was half dead after four miles. Ten miles seemed like an impossible task, and I never thought I would do 50 km, but little by little I got there. My next target is 50 miles, but not quite there yet fitness wise.


----------



## SueEK

Carlos said:


> It isn't that hard once you get into it. When I started cycling about three years ago I was half dead after four miles. Ten miles seemed like an impossible task, and I never thought I would do 50 km, but little by little I got there. My next target is 50 miles, but not quite there yet fitness wise.


Well sounds like you are well on your way, well done to you


----------



## phonic2k

I've not posted in time time... wow!
Anyway, I just thought I post something that will give others encouragement:

I've increased by exercise but noticed over the years I needed to increase carbs, as I started getting some silly low numbers like just after a little 2km walk not even running: 3.2mmol - 3.7mmol

It does go back up to low 5s(5.0-5.3) and back down to 4s(4.3-4.7) again. It was not always so easy, before I reversed my insulin resistance I could exercise until my eggs dropped off(and yes it felt like it)  and would just refuse to go below 6s, and even go up after exercise to higher than before I started, thinking what's the point...Those were the worrying times, but I never gave up, and it did work out in the end.

...It may seem like a painful and tiring waste of time, but the end results are well worth it.. never give up people!


----------



## Eddy Edson

phonic2k said:


> I've not posted in time time... wow!
> Anyway, I just thought I post something that will give others encouragement:
> 
> I've increased by exercise but noticed over the years I needed to increase carbs, as I started getting some silly low numbers like just after a little 2km walk not even running: 3.2mmol - 3.7mmol
> 
> It does go back up to low 5s(5.0-5.3) and back down to 4s(4.3-4.7) again. It was not always so easy, before I reversed my insulin resistance I could exercise until my eggs dropped off(and yes it felt like it)  and would just refuse to go below 6s, and even go up after exercise to higher than before I started, thinking what's the point...Those were the worrying times, but I never gave up, and it did work out in the end.
> 
> ...It may seem like a painful and tiring waste of time, but the end results are well worth it.. never give up people!



That is encouraging, thanks.  I've been upping my walking distance over the last couple of months & it can be a bit discouraging to see my BG levels higher after a post-breakfast walk than they probably would have been without it - say 7-ish vs 6-ish. Nothing dramatic, and at other times I seem to be around a point  lower than I was before the new program - so all good, overall. But it'd be good to see that post-breakfast-walk number come down as well.


----------



## Chris Hobson

Liz & I have just arrived in London for the marathon on Sunday. I'm not expecting to post a great time as my wheels are starting to fall off slightly these days but I'm just going to take in the bigness of the occasion.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Does digging count? Managed three rows on my newly marked out three by two metre vegetable plot.


----------



## Jodee

Chris Hobson said:


> Maybe you need one of these :



I would like one of those 

Well done Chris

Wow @Carlos


----------



## Rob51

I walk my dog twice daily, garden and then play golf Saturday and Sunday x


----------



## Wirrallass

I havent done as much exercise as I should or would like to. Recent x-rays revealed degenerative spondylosis in my spine. The pain is so excruciating in my lower back that I've started having Hydrotherapy.
Its wonderful to be able to exercise in the pool and not feel any pain. Sheer bliss for half an hour each session.

I continue with specific exercises tho at home on a daily basis for my back, hips and dodgy right knee. I'm walking between 800 ~ 2000 steps as and when with a rare 3150 steps, that was painful.

Currently awaiting an appointment to see a Neurosurgeon to discuss major surgery/injection on my spine.

Well done on your achievements to date folks ~ keep up the good work.
WL
Edited.


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> I havent done as much exercise as I should or would like to. Recent x-rays revealed degenerative spondylitis in my spine. The pain is so excruciating in my lower back that I've started having Hydrotherapy.
> Its wonderful to be able to exercise in the pool and not feel any pain. Sheer bliss for half an hour each session.
> 
> I continue with specific exercises tho at home on a daily basis for my back, hips and dodgy right knee. I'm walking between 800 ~ 2000 steps as and when with a rare 3150 steps, that was painful.
> 
> Currently awaiting an appointment to see a Neurosurgeon to discuss major surgery/injection on my spine.
> 
> Well done on your achievements to date folks ~ keep up the good work.
> WL


Sorry to hear about all your challenges @wirralass. Good luck with surgeon & hope he can find you a way to some pain relief x


----------



## Carlos

wirralass said:


> I havent done as much exercise as I should or would like to. Recent x-rays revealed degenerative spondylitis in my spine. The pain is so excruciating in my lower back that I've started having Hydrotherapy.
> Its wonderful to be able to exercise in the pool and not feel any pain. Sheer bliss for half an hour each session.
> 
> I continue with specific exercises tho at home on a daily basis for my back, hips and dodgy right knee. I'm walking between 800 ~ 2000 steps as and when with a rare 3150 steps, that was painful.
> 
> Currently awaiting an appointment to see a Neurosurgeon to discuss major surgery/injection on my spine.
> 
> Well done on your achievements to date folks ~ keep up the good work.
> WL


Hope things improve for you. As long as you make the effort, as your health improves, you'll keep on going.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Sally W and @Carlos ~ thank you so much. I appreciate your kind & supportive comments. Watch this space!
WL


----------



## Carlos

wirralass said:


> @Sally W and @Carlos ~ thank you so much. I appreciate your kind & supportive comments. Watch this space!
> WL


That's the spirit.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks
I had Hydrotherapy on Friday. My hydrotherapist put me through a series of exercises for my back, knees hips pelvis. Then I swam 4 lengths of the pool. The only part of me that I did feel some pain was in my right knee & thigh otherwise I didn't feel any other pain. I've had seven half hour sessions to date and beginning to feel the benefit now. My right knee has been playing up since 2017 and I've had a number of steroid injections in both my knees over that period of time Ugh!!
I wear my Fitbit day & night (not in the pool tho) so my steps are being recorded. I usually walk approx 1K steps just by walking round the superstore but I have to hold on to a trolley for support.
Will update as and when.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Has anyone seen or heard from @Dave W. He used to post a lot on this thread. If you're reading this Dave please let us know how things are in your neck of the woods. Do you still cycle on your Ebike? Hope you are well.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well folks I'm unhappy to say exercise for myself has now drawn to a halt for the time being. I fell ill recently with a chest infection that required steroids & powerful antibiotics. I felt like death but slowly on the mend, very slowly as its taken it out of me. Hopefully come the new year I'll have more energy to exercise best I can.

@Carolg well done for walking 4350 steps. You did good hun and for walking along the sea front in inclement weather.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Edgar said:


> I walk about 6000 steps each day if it's dry!


Wow thats 42000 steps per week. Well done!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

SueEK said:


> Thanks Carlos, I can’t do any exercise that involves sitting or laying on my back but as you say there are other things I can do. In a strange way am looking forward to challenging myself


That's the spirit SueEK. Nothing better than a challenge but do take it easy at first. You'll find your limitations in time.
Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

SueEK said:


> Well done Carlos, I’m impressed


I'll second that!
WL


----------



## Sally W

wirralass said:


> Well folks I'm unhappy to say exercise for myself has now drawn to a halt for the time being. I fell ill recently with a chest infection that required steroids & powerful antibiotics. I felt like death but slowly on the mend, very slowly as its taken it out of me. Hopefully come the new year I'll have more energy to exercise best I can.
> 
> @Carolg well done for walking 4350 steps. You did good hun and for walking along the sea front in inclement weather.
> WL


Been out of touch @wirralass  Christmas get together & all but I hope 2020 will bring good health to you or at least significant improvement...


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> Been out of touch @wirralass  Christmas get together & all but I hope 2020 will bring good health to you or at least significant improvement...


How lovely to see you here Sally W. I did wonder where you are, I trust all is well with you.
Thank you, I've not had a good year, stumbling blocks etc but hope things will improve in the new year.
All good wishes for a peaceful and happy new year. Please dont be a stranger.
Take care.
WL


----------



## Dave W

wirralass said:


> Has anyone seen or heard from @Dave W. He used to post a lot on this thread. If you're reading this Dave please let us know how things are in your neck of the woods. Do you still cycle on your Ebike? Hope you are well.
> WL


Ah, so nice to be remembered. Thanks WL! My cycling this year has been reduced due to a plethora of hospital appointments as I was diagnosed with prostate cancer late last year and then shortly later with chronic pancreatitis, so my milage in 2019 is a pathetic 356 compared with 1061 in 2018   It does though seem that both condidtions are under control  and I'm hoping to get the all clear to resume cycling when I see the cancer consultant on the 24th of Dec.
My 'old' ebike has been replaced with a rather nice new one with hydraulic suspension and hydraulic brakes and it's a very nice smooth ride, though not nearly as good off-piste as my last bike. I can't wait to get out and about again. I've got all the winter gear - heated gloves and insoles. Just need a heated nose warmer too!
Thanks for remembering me, and hope you have a super festive season.
Dave


----------



## Ditto

Yeah but Dave W have you got a beanie with a built in light? I'm getting my brother one for Christmas. A needs must if you're cycling in the dark!


----------



## Dave W

Ditto said:


> Yeah but Dave W have you got a beanie with a built in light? I'm getting my brother one for Christmas. A needs must if you're cycling in the dark!


Got strobing rear and front lights, but the beanie sounds good so long as your brother wears a helmet too.


----------



## C&E Guy

I'm afraid I don't do any exercise at all

I have a sedentary job and, with my MS, I find walking difficult and exercise impossible.

Every time I go to the clinic, I expect to be told that I've put on weight yet my weight has been constant for years. Still wearing the same size of trousers for years, too.

Must be nervous energy!


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> Ah, so nice to be remembered. Thanks WL! My cycling this year has been reduced due to a plethora of hospital appointments as I was diagnosed with prostate cancer late last year and then shortly later with chronic pancreatitis, so my milage in 2019 is a pathetic 356 compared with 1061 in 2018   It does though seem that both condidtions are under control  and I'm hoping to get the all clear to resume cycling when I see the cancer consultant on the 24th of Dec.
> My 'old' ebike has been replaced with a rather nice new one with hydraulic suspension and hydraulic brakes and it's a very nice smooth ride, though not nearly as good off-piste as my last bike. I can't wait to get out and about again. I've got all the winter gear - heated gloves and insoles. Just need a heated nose warmer too!
> Thanks for remembering me, and hope you have a super festive season.
> Dave


Aww Dave you're worth being remembered
Sorry to read of your health issues tho, life certainly has dealt you a few rotten blows but glad they seem under control. All the  best for the 24 Dec. I hope your Consultant will give you the news you're anticipating
A new bike eh? Wow! Good for you. It sounds very up to date! 
Btw you can buy nose warmers from Amazon but.......if you know someone who knits or sews, then maybe they could make one or two  for you ~ cheaper by far than Amazon. There's plenty to choose from tho I don't think they're heated. Anyway take a looksie in Amazon.
Best wishes for Christmas and 2020 ~ I hope its a better year for you all round. Again, lovely to hear from you Dave. Will await an update after 24 Dec.
Take care
WL


----------



## Dave W

wirralass said:


> I havent done as much exercise as I should or would like to. Recent x-rays revealed degenerative spondylosis in my spine. The pain is so excruciating in my lower back that I've started having Hydrotherapy.
> Its wonderful to be able to exercise in the pool and not feel any pain. Sheer bliss for half an hour each session.
> 
> I continue with specific exercises tho at home on a daily basis for my back, hips and dodgy right knee. I'm walking between 800 ~ 2000 steps as and when with a rare 3150 steps, that was painful.
> 
> Currently awaiting an appointment to see a Neurosurgeon to discuss major surgery/injection on my spine.
> 
> Well done on your achievements to date folks ~ keep up the good work.
> WL
> Edited.


I missed this earlier post of yours WL - sorry. You've certainly got your challenges and the pain must be quite exhausting. I do hope the outcome of your visit to the neurosurgeon is a good one for you, and one way or another you gain some relief from the pain.
Wishing you the very best for 2020.
Dave


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> I missed this earlier post of yours WL - sorry. You've certainly got your challenges and the pain must be quite exhausting. I do hope the outcome of your visit to the neurosurgeon is a good one for you, and one way or another you gain some relief from the pain.
> Wishing you the very best for 2020.
> Dave


Thank you for your support Dave, pain is exhausting. I'm still waiting for a Neuro appointment to come through but in the meantime I'll continue taking painkillers and very gentle exercises for my back & knees. Hydrotherapy has been cancelled coz I'm still recovering from a chest infection, all being well hydro will resume early January.
I've become a bit of a creaking ol' gate methinks  but hey ho I'm still breathing!
Stay as well as you can Dave and keep warm. 
WL


----------



## Gabbi

Reading this has cheered me up no end.  I thought I was the only one in the world with a back with lots of fractures, dislocated vertebrae etc., a dodgy knee and a dodgy hip, all of which prevent me from exercising.  I do try to walk most days but it is just impossible sometimes when the pain is bad.  I'm also 87 and suffer from macular degeneration and insomnia (which means I'm usually tired during the day).  Apart from that I'm fine!  Never learned to swim, terrified of the water, so can't do the aquatic exercises.  Guess I'll just have to cut down even more on food!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Gabbi said:


> Reading this has cheered me up no end.  I thought I was the only one in the world with a back with lots of fractures, dislocated vertebrae etc., a dodgy knee and a dodgy hip, all of which prevent me from exercising.  I do try to walk most days but it is just impossible sometimes when the pain is bad.  I'm also 87 and suffer from macular degeneration and insomnia (which means I'm usually tired during the day).  Apart from that I'm fine!  Never learned to swim, terrified of the water, so can't do the aquatic exercises.  Guess I'll just have to cut down even more on food!


Welcome to the forum, Gabbi!


----------



## Markmc

I do 2 to 3 high intensity boxing training per week and losing weight is a problem


----------



## CollaredDove

I walk 15 minutes 4 or 5 times a week - very hard due to advanced copd. Resistance training twice a week. I go to a respiratory rehab session once a week and just about to go back to table tennis weekly session.  Also planning return to tai chi but that may be a step too far, we'll see. Had to stop both of those as they clashed or were too near to the rehab session but that's been moved to other end of the week which gives more opportunities.  I use oxygen for walking but I dont need it for anaerobic exercise like weights.


----------



## Felinia

I try and do 3 or 4 Aquafit sessions a week, from minimum of 165 mins to maximum 225 mins, plus 10 minutes on my mini exercise bike on the non-pool days.  Soon builds up if I pound away waiting for the kettle to boil!


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> Ah, so nice to be remembered. Thanks WL! My cycling this year has been reduced due to a plethora of hospital appointments as I was diagnosed with prostate cancer late last year and then shortly later with chronic pancreatitis, so my milage in 2019 is a pathetic 356 compared with 1061 in 2018   It does though seem that both condidtions are under control  and I'm hoping to get the all clear to resume cycling when I see the cancer consultant on the 24th of Dec.
> My 'old' ebike has been replaced with a rather nice new one with hydraulic suspension and hydraulic brakes and it's a very nice smooth ride, though not nearly as good off-piste as my last bike. I can't wait to get out and about again. I've got all the winter gear - heated gloves and insoles. Just need a heated nose warmer too!
> Thanks for remembering me, and hope you have a super festive season.
> Dave


Hi Dave, been thinking of you and hardly dare ask but how was your December appointment with your Consultant? I hope you were given the news you were anticipating. Fingers crossed
Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well folks Christmas came & went and I still havent received appointments to see 1) Neurosurgeon & 2) Pain clinic. Self memo: I must chase them up.
As far as the Hydrotherapy is concerned January sessions have been cancelled due to some problems with the pool which could take forever as the NHS are still awaiting to receive tenders to do the job!
So I'm doing my personal programme gentle back & knee exercises at home and that includes swaying from side to side on my round bubble cushion and usung the wide stretchy band for knee exercises.

Did I mention that I have a Mobility Care Rollator now? Its a great four wheeler with a seat. I wonder if @Gabbi would benefit one?
 
*Tap on pic to expand 

@Felinia you're doing great well done. Once in the habit of exercising it encourages us to continue doesn't it. I can only walk short distances atm but I do enough walking around my home so I guess that's better than nothing at all.
Keep up the good work folks.
WL


----------



## Dave W

wirralass said:


> Hi Dave, been thinking of you and hardly dare ask but how was your December appointment with your Consultant? I hope you were given the news you were anticipating. Fingers crossed
> Take care.
> WL


Best Christmas present EVER, WL! Consultant reckoned my cancer has been kicked into touch by the radiotherapy  I've now just about recovered my energy levels and even managed to get out on my bike on the last day of 2019, but it's been far too windy since then to get out again.
Thanks for the kind thought!
Dave


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> Best Christmas present EVER, WL! Consultant reckoned my cancer has been kicked into touch by the radiotherapy  I've now just about recovered my energy levels and even managed to get out on my bike on the last day of 2019, but it's been far too windy since then to get out again.
> Thanks for the kind thought!
> Dave


This is brilliant news Dave I'm so pleased that you have been given a clean bill  of health. Nothing better than the feel good factor eh? Good to read that you managed a bike ride before the year was out, good for you but do take things slowly til your energy levels are completely up to scratch again. As we begin to feel better we often tend to do all & sundry far too soon with a knock on effect of two steps forward and one step back. Hopefully once the weather improves you can resume your cycling to enjoy lots of fresh air to blow the cobwebs away of 2019
Take care and do stay in touch.
WL


----------



## Carlos

I was a bit of a lunatic today 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5856008


----------



## Wirrallass

Carlos said:


> I was a bit of a lunatic today
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5856008


I loved your cycle ride Carlos ~ your running commentary ~ and your beautiful photographs. You did well to get as far as you did before you froze to death!!! Just as well you had the forethought to wear extra clothing. Well done you.
Best wishes 
WL


----------



## Chris Hobson

I've been away from this thread for a while. I felt bad posting about how well my exercising is going when it seems as though everyone else's wheels are coming off. 2019 has been a bit of a struggle, not so much with health problems but with motivation. Partly this has been down to the crappy weather but I've also being feeling down due to hating my job. I applied for quite a few other jobs with no success but eventually decided that I could afford to move my retirement forward which has cheered me up no end. So I've kick started my year with lots of swimming, regular weight training and a little indoor cycling and running. My two big events this year are the Gauntlet half ironman at Castle Howard in July and the Equinox 24 hour race at Belvoir Castle in September. I hope to fit in a marathon somewhere too if I can.


----------



## Jodee

Carlos said:


> I was a bit of a lunatic today
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5856008



OMG Carlos, the best I can do is on my stationary bike watching a cycling you tube video.  I last about 15 min max.
You can cycle anywhere in the world on a stationary bike at home with you tube  and with a bit of imaginations, put the fan on for wind blowing through the hair  ha ha


----------



## Snowwy

An interesting 'exercise' in exercise today...
I normally do 5k 3 or 4 times a week and today, because of the poor weather I postponed my run until after lunch.
Recorded BG post lunch at 7.5 and then went out. Came back later after run and tested again at 5.3.
Its amazing how the body can respond although I guess not all the time and not always as we would like!

Blessings Snowwy


----------



## marcusblackcat

I am a runner and have Recently started to increase my mileage in preparation for a couple of half marathons later this year. im having some major issues recently where my blood sugar will massively spike after exercise. I’m going on to cgms with my Medtronic pump and automation soon so hoping that solves it!

i find that I need to start my run (>6 miles) with a bg of above 10. This will drop whilst I am running so I carry sweets and gels to counteract. But, over the last few weeks, I’ve found, 2 to 3 hours after my run, my blood sugar will spike massively up to the high teens or low 20s! Getting annoyed with it as I darent increase insulin as I’m hypo unaware and can’t be running with low bg!! Any advice would be gratefully received


----------



## Wirrallass

marcusblackcat said:


> I am a runner and have Recently started to increase my mileage in preparation for a couple of half marathons later this year. im having some major issues recently where my blood sugar will massively spike after exercise. I’m going on to cgms with my Medtronic pump and automation soon so hoping that solves it!
> 
> i find that I need to start my run (>6 miles) with a bg of above 10. This will drop whilst I am running so I carry sweets and gels to counteract. But, over the last few weeks, I’ve found, 2 to 3 hours after my run, my blood sugar will spike massively up to the high teens or low 20s! Getting annoyed with it as I darent increase insulin as I’m hypo unaware and can’t be running with low bg!! Any advice would be gratefully received


I'm sorry marcusblackcat, being a non runner I can't advise you but will tag @Northerner who is in a position to give you some tips. Good luck with your forthcoming half marathons & do let us know nearer the time what date you'll be running.
WL


----------



## marcusblackcat

Wirralass said:


> I'm sorry marcusblackcat, being a non runner I can't advise you but will tag @Northerner who is in a position to give you some tips. Good luck with your forthcoming half marathons & do let us know nearer the time what date you'll be running.
> WL


Thanks @Wirralass much appreciated. I’m running the Hreat North run and Manchester half marathon in Sept and Oct. really lovin my running but this blood sugar spike is extremely annoying,


----------



## Northerner

marcusblackcat said:


> I am a runner and have Recently started to increase my mileage in preparation for a couple of half marathons later this year. im having some major issues recently where my blood sugar will massively spike after exercise. I’m going on to cgms with my Medtronic pump and automation soon so hoping that solves it!
> 
> i find that I need to start my run (>6 miles) with a bg of above 10. This will drop whilst I am running so I carry sweets and gels to counteract. But, over the last few weeks, I’ve found, 2 to 3 hours after my run, my blood sugar will spike massively up to the high teens or low 20s! Getting annoyed with it as I darent increase insulin as I’m hypo unaware and can’t be running with low bg!! Any advice would be gratefully received


Could be that in the period after exercise your liver releases extra glucose from its stores in order to replenish the glycogen in your muscles. It used to happen to me and I found that having a small amount of carbs prevents this spike as it 'switches off' that response. It may not work for you, but worth a try


----------



## marcusblackcat

Northerner said:


> Could be that in the period after exercise your liver releases extra glucose from its stores in order to replenish the glycogen in your muscles. It used to happen to me and I found that having a small amount of carbs prevents this spike as it 'switches off' that response. It may not work for you, but worth a try


Thank you much appreciated.  I'll give it a try to see what happens and let you all know.  Love my running at the minute.  It's completely taken over my exercise regime now!! Used to like being out on the bike but that's gone by the wayside as well! Anyone want to buy a bike??


----------



## Marmite

grovesy said:


> I am a walker too, also garden and do Pilates. Swimming depends on the stroke use to be back freindly.


It's good to hear of so much exercise  but how is it related to diabetes. I think  I understand that exercise burns off much blood sugar,  so for those who do quite a lot why dosn't it use all the sugar?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Marmite said:


> It's good to hear of so much exercise  but how is it related to diabetes. I think  I understand that exercise burns off much blood sugar,  so for those who do quite a lot why dosn't it use all the sugar?



My understanding is that there are various pathways for the body to take up glucose directly from blood into muscles, but the storage capacity isnt limitless... Additionally there is increased sensitivity to insulin from exercise, but again this can only have so much effect.


----------



## Wirrallass

I USED TO DO THIS*




......but now my exercise is restricted to walking round my small garden 10 x 4 daily! 
WL
Edited *


----------



## Chris Hobson

For type two diabetics our ability to use insulin to metabolise glucose for energy is reduced. This process takes place inside our body's cells. If we exercise regularly this problem is greatly reduced and we effectively become less severely diabetic than we otherwise would be. This means that we need less medication or can do without it completely. It also may allow a less restricted diet.


----------



## Chris Hobson

marcusblackcat said:


> Thank you much appreciated.  I'll give it a try to see what happens and let you all know.  Love my running at the minute.  It's completely taken over my exercise regime now!! Used to like being out on the bike but that's gone by the wayside as well! Anyone want to buy a bike??


No no, don't sell your bike, book a duathlon and then you'll be only one step away from becoming a triathlete.


----------



## Goldiebrowse

Wirralass said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to open a new thread as to how much exercise we each do on a daily/weekly basis. I for one have resumed exercising on my exercise bike twice a day to help me stay as fit as I can atm & also to maintain a good bgls. My old back prevents me from walking too far for any length of time but I'm hoping to resume swimming soon, used to swim 1mile x 4times per wk (No back pain when swimming) Didn't learn to swim till I was 63! My right knee doesn't currently condone exercise so i start off slowly on my exercise bike then build up, a replacement knee could be on the cards! I also do stretching & floor exercises.
> 
> Type2 since April 2016
> Diet & exercise only


I’ve just got back into cycling and am averaging 100 miles a week. I will also be doing a 100km ride at the end of July. I also average around 11000 steps a day with my job


----------



## Snowwy

My exercise plan has improved over the last 6 months, nowhere near to the past when I did one or two marathons a year. However, I usually do a 5k every other day and have now upped the weekend run to 5 miles. It has really helped my sanity during lockdown!


----------



## SB2015

Before Covid I did Pilates twice a week, walk each day, do a full day of walking once a week, and played  badminton once or twice a week, and walk each evening after our meal.

Now!!  My intentions are good but it is all a bit chaotic with no structure now.  We still do a full day of walking once a week but the rest is not so organised. The intention was there.  I bought a skipping rope, did my Pilates twice a week and also planned to cycle each day.  I suppose the garden took over a bit, but I have also got a bit lazy.


----------



## marcusblackcat

Northerner said:


> Could be that in the period after exercise your liver releases extra glucose from its stores in order to replenish the glycogen in your muscles. It used to happen to me and I found that having a small amount of carbs prevents this spike as it 'switches off' that response. It may not work for you, but worth a try


Hiya Northerner - Just a quick update.  I've got a bit of a regime going now.  Normally been setting a temp BG target on my pump auto mode (8.3) and starting exercise with it around there or just above.  Bag of haribo (20g carb) before I run and carry 2-3 with me depending on distance.  Split them evenly through the run (third and 2 thirds in or quarter, half and 3/4 through) and this is seemingly working.  No more spikes and pretty good control throughout. 14 miles this morning and only one alarm towards the end of the run. Fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner

marcusblackcat said:


> Hiya Northerner - Just a quick update.  I've got a bit of a regime going now.  Normally been setting a temp BG target on my pump auto mode (8.3) and starting exercise with it around there or just above.  Bag of haribo (20g carb) before I run and carry 2-3 with me depending on distance.  Split them evenly through the run (third and 2 thirds in or quarter, half and 3/4 through) and this is seemingly working.  No more spikes and pretty good control throughout. 14 miles this morning and only one alarm towards the end of the run. Fingers crossed


Ah, that's excellent news @marcusblackcat !  It's a pain working it all out, but once you have you know you can just relax and enjoy the run  Thanks for the update


----------



## MissDaisy

Hi Everyone!

I’ve recently started 30-45 minutes Aerobic a day. This is good as I suffer severe pain & fatigue all over from Fibromyalgia.

I also have a fitness tracker coming in the post from EBay for my Birthday at the weekend. This will do BP & pulse and measure my steps.

I’m starting with walking exercises and Yoga etc as tried my fitness DVD level 1 yesterday and nearly finished me !!!!  LOL

Interested to read the comments on here x

MissDaisy


----------



## marcusblackcat

MissDaisy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I’ve recently started 30-45 minutes Aerobic a day. This is good as I suffer severe pain & fatigue all over from Fibromyalgia.
> 
> I also have a fitness tracker coming in the post from EBay for my Birthday at the weekend. This will do BP & pulse and measure my steps.
> 
> I’m starting with walking exercises and Yoga etc as tried my fitness DVD level 1 yesterday and nearly finished me !!!!  LOL
> 
> Interested to read the comments on here x
> 
> MissDaisy


Hi MissDaisy.  Takes guts to do the exercise as a diabetic - but to suffer fibromyalgia too.  Well done indeed. Got a friend in my running club who suffers fibromyalgia.  When she runs she's in agony but she won't give it up and try something less impact! 

Keep it up.  You'll get used to your DVDs


----------



## MissDaisy

Awwww Thanks yeah pretty hard but I keep trying to do as much as possible ! There’s so many who seem not to understand the pain & fatigue as it’s invisible illness ..... you can look well and feel so rotten. I keep on plodding on as you say best to try to do the exercises


----------



## Goldiebrowse

Hi @Miss Daisy any exercise is good exercise and well done for your exercising. I’ve just taken up cycling and really getting into it. You’ll do great


----------



## Jamie M

I started jogging 7 weeks ago after doing nothing for 20 plus years.Started off with a half mile jog and today did 3 miles.Its not a lot ,but I’m out every weekday and hope to get to 5 miles. Feel a lot better for it.If I can do it then anyone can.


----------



## Goldiebrowse

Jamie M said:


> I started jogging 7 weeks ago after doing nothing for 20 plus years.Started off with a half mile jog and today did 3 miles.Its not a lot ,but I’m out every weekday and hope to get to 5 miles. Feel a lot better for it.If I can do it then anyone can.


Like yourself @Jamie M I only started exercising at the end of April, feeling 100% better every time I go out on my bike. Keep up the great work


----------



## Jamie M

Goldiebrowse said:


> Like yourself @Jamie M I only started exercising at the end of April, feeling 100% better every time I go out on my bike. Keep up the great work


And you,well done.


----------



## Edwin Wine

Wirralass said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to open a new thread as to how much exercise we each do on a daily/weekly basis. I for one have resumed exercising on my exercise bike twice a day to help me stay as fit as I can atm & also to maintain a good bgls. My old back prevents me from walking too far for any length of time but I'm hoping to resume swimming soon, used to swim 1mile x 4times per wk (No back pain when swimming) Didn't learn to swim till I was 63! My right knee doesn't currently condone exercise so i start off slowly on my exercise bike then build up, a replacement knee could be on the cards! I also do stretching & floor exercises.
> 
> Type2 since April 2016
> Diet & exercise only


I use these 2 free apps since not being able to go to the gym. The stretching one I do morning and night. The other I am working through the programme. Currently at 40 days. Takes only a few minutes

I also walk twice a day 2 X 3.7 km

Have lost weight since lock down and use these apps and not the gym.  Will save me significant money.


----------



## grovesy

Edwin Wine said:


> I use these 2 free apps since not being able to go to the gym. The stretching one I do morning and night. The other I am working through the programme. Currently at 40 days. Takes only a few minutes
> 
> I also walk twice a day 2 X 3.7 km
> 
> Have lost weight since lock down and use these apps and not the gym.  Will save me significant money.


@Wirralass does not visit much these days so she might not reply.


----------



## Felinia

I am thrilled that from tomorrow I shall be back in the pool.  None of the 4 pools in a group that I have a membership for have any plans to re-open.  But a friend told me her pool re-opened 2 weeks ago and they are re-starting Aquafit from Monday.  Just 10 people instead of the usual 30 but I joined and booked a place, after looking at the advice from CDC about chlorinated pools and COVID.  I expected the places to be quickly booked but people are still very cautious.  Ideally I would like to do all 3 classes a week, but don't want to be selfish if lots of regular people can't get a place.  As long as I get one, then I'll check to see if there are still vacancies just before the other classes.


----------



## grovesy

Felinia said:


> I am thrilled that from tomorrow I shall be back in the pool.  None of the 4 pools in a group that I have a membership for have any plans to re-open.  But a friend told me her pool re-opened 2 weeks ago and they are re-starting Aquafit from Monday.  Just 10 people instead of the usual 30 but I joined and booked a place, after looking at the advice from CDC about chlorinated pools and COVID.  I expected the places to be quickly booked but people are still very cautious.  Ideally I would like to do all 3 classes a week, but don't want to be selfish if lots of regular people can't get a place.  As long as I get one, then I'll check to see if there are still vacancies just before the other classes.


Hope you enjoy.


----------

